# Aufm Hahnenkamm ist Schluß mit Lustig!



## Climax_66 (30. April 2011)

So Leute aufm Hahnenkamm macht man besser einen Bogen wenn man die Abfahrtstrails rocken will.
Was die ganze Zeit gemunkelt wurde ist real.
Wilde Gaps bauen, mit 50 an Wanderer vorbei blasen, durch geschützte Bereiche brettern, alles dies hat dazu geführt das die Obrigkeit aktiv werden muss da sich die Beschwerden über MTB-ler vervielfältigt haben.
Bei Missachtung der 2m Regel ist so gar das Sicherstellen des Bikes rechtlich möglich.
In Kürze werden auch Info Fleyer aufm Kamm liegen, werde ne Abschrift demnächst mal posten.

Wir hatten Heute ein Gespräch mit dem Forstamt
Es soll zwar keine Hetzjagd geben doch das Amt wird jetzt aktiv werden, weil es Überhand genommen hat. 
Die Bayrische Satzung besagt das Reiter und Wanderer Vorfahrt gegüber dem MTB haben und dieser Vorfahrt wurde zu oft missachtet aus dem Grund wird man nicht länger dem tatenlos dem zuschauen.

Wir können das Forstamt ja verstehen, stinken tuts uns aber trotzdem gewaltig.
Gruß vom Kamm


----------



## Climax_66 (30. April 2011)

_Mein Rocky gefällt sogar dem Förster, stimmt.

_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (30. April 2011)

Luder-Intruder schrieb:


> du gibst sonem förster dein bike?  :krass: stinkefinger zeigen und weiter gehts



Genau wegen so einer Einstellung haben wir jetzt stress!
Aber blöd sind die Förster nicht und gut organisiert, den Stinkefinger zeigst Du nur einmal, die Förster haben Heim Vorteil unterschätze das nicht.
Wir sind von hier und kennen die Förster und die uns.
Mit der Einstellung bist Du gleich im Fadenkreuz.


----------



## randi (30. April 2011)

Luder-Intruder schrieb:


> du gibst sonem förster dein bike?  :krass: stinkefinger zeigen und weiter gehts


Dann gehörst Du zu den bikern dennen wir Sperrungen und .... zu verdanken haben, weiter so


----------



## Kulminator (30. April 2011)

na prima... 

da kann man nur die Hoffnung haben, das sich die Aufregung bald wieder legen wird? Letztes Jahr war Terz (mit Trailsperrungen etc) im Taunus - jetzt am HK. 

Gibt es eigentlich besonders kritische Trails, auf denen sich die unterschiedlichen Interessensgruppen besonders häufig in die Quere kommen? Ich meine, wenn man diese meidet, sollte sich die Lage doch schnell wieder beruhigen?


----------



## damn_the_stinky (1. Mai 2011)

nur um von meiner seite nochmal senf dazu zu geben: 

wenn ich einen am kamm erwische, der meint, er muss auf der oben angesprochenen stinkefingerschiene fahren, dem konfisziere ich PERSÖNLICH sein bike und zieh ihm anschließend das fell über und um die ohren. 

kann nich sein, dass man sich in (evtl. fremden) revieren benimmt wie ne arschgeige und die jungs die sich dort seit jahren um den frieden im wald bemühen, dürfen die ******* dann ausbaden. 
für sowas fehlt mir echt der humor, freunde.


----------



## Climax_66 (1. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> na prima...
> 
> da kann man nur die Hoffnung haben, das sich die Aufregung bald wieder legen wird? Letztes Jahr war Terz (mit Trailsperrungen etc) im Taunus - jetzt am HK.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich besonders kritische Trails, auf denen sich die unterschiedlichen Interessensgruppen besonders häufig in die Quere kommen? Ich meine, wenn man diese meidet, sollte sich die Lage doch schnell wieder beruhigen?




Das Forstamt ist gerade dabei die Wanderwege neu Auszuschildern und diese Aufzuräumen in Kürze kommen ganz neue Wanderkarten raus und damit will die Region auch Werbung machen.
Wanderweg ist zum Beispiel auch der Pilsweg runter zum Klärwerk und der Bertelmann.
Der Zubringer auf der Kahlgrund Seite das felsige Stück ziemlich oben an der Bildeiche vorbei ist zum Bsp. was sehr stark von Wanderer genutzt wird, das ist für uns erst mal Tabu.
Ist nicht so das wir keine Fürsprecher haben, aber eine Loby haben wir nicht am HK.
Es war sogar angedacht eine speziele MTB Abfahrt vom Kamm zu realisieren und diese für Wandere zu sperren, das Problem, die Abfahrt würde Zwangsläufig Wander und Forstwege kreuzen und das mehrmals darum wird darüber nicht weiter diskutiert.

Vorerst sollen verstärkt Kontrollen geben, auch Abseitz vom Wald 
(Wie gesagt die sind nicht blöd und kennen sich aus.)
Wer meint man wäre anonüm weil kein Nummernschild, der sollte sich nicht zu sicher fühlen, wir haben Gestern die Mittel Erläutert bekommen wie vorgegangen wird.

Falls das nicht fruchtet kommen die Schilder mit Streckensperrung.


----------



## Lucafabian (1. Mai 2011)

Luder-Intruder schrieb:


> du gibst sonem förster dein bike?  :krass: stinkefinger zeigen und weiter gehts



solche wie dich sollte man einfangen und zur beschwichtigung dem forst übergeben


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Mai 2011)

Ohh Man, was für ein gezacker


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (1. Mai 2011)

Luder-Intruder schrieb:


> das kannst ja ma probiern alda! wenn mia einer das bike wegnehmen will dann kriegt es das hia
> YouTube        - Hallo Werner - Die Kiezklatsche so wird das bei uns kiezboys geregelt ist das klar!



Du machst es immer schlimmer und nicht besser mit deinen Posts 
Wenn man dürfte wie man wollte.


----------



## Mtb Ede (1. Mai 2011)

Letztens hinterm Haus Brodeggdoren angezogen, Bikes lagen auf dem Boden, kommt ein DH-ler mit sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit fährt provokativ zwischen unseren Bikes durch und brettert in den Trail den auch viele Wanderer nutzen...viel zu schnell um auszuweichen...
so geht es einfach nicht...auch wenn der Flow weg ist wir MÜSSEN bei Kontakt mit Wanderern maximal abbremsen auf uns aufmerksam machen ,den Fußgängern den Vortritt lassen und am besten noch freundlich grüßen...nur so bleibt die Stimmung entspannt.
Fullface Helme, so sinnvoll sie beim DH auch sind, haben leider auch ein optisches Schreckpotenzial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (1. Mai 2011)

ich hatte da so eine Idee zwecks der 2m Regel: die Wanderer bleiben auf den gut ausgebauten Wegen über 2m Breite und die Biker (notgedrungen! ) auf den weniger breiten Wegen. Dann klappt das...


----------



## Kulminator (1. Mai 2011)

zu unserem neuen Sympathieträger ist folgender Eintrag zu finden.


----------



## wartool (1. Mai 2011)

rofl "alda"


----------



## Hot Rod1 (1. Mai 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> zu unserem neuen Sympathieträger ist folgender Eintrag zu finden.



Kulmi du bist der Größte!!!!


----------



## Giuliano.B (1. Mai 2011)

Demletzt gabs da oben auch ´nen Zwischenfall bei dem die Polizei nach dem Rechten geschaut hat und Personalien aufgenommen hat...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Mai 2011)

So weit ist's schon gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (2. Mai 2011)

Ist das hörensagen, oder weiß man da was genaueres? Würde mich interessieren, was genau da los war...




Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Demletzt gabs da oben auch ´nen Zwischenfall bei dem die Polizei nach dem Rechten geschaut hat und Personalien aufgenommen hat...


----------



## Giuliano.B (2. Mai 2011)

Da war ´ne Schulklasse im Wald und einer hat fast ein Kind umgemäht


----------



## Hüby (2. Mai 2011)

genau wie ichs vorrausgesagt hab..Odenwald..Taunus..Spessart..   das ganze hat System..!!!!  demnächst dann keine Räder mehr am Mainweg oder wie..   das der PilzWeg zum wandern taugen soll is schon faßt wieder lustig..


----------



## Kulminator (2. Mai 2011)

Hüby schrieb:


> das ganze hat System..!!!!



glaube ich nicht, wenn das stimmt: 



Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Da war ´ne Schulklasse im Wald und einer hat fast ein Kind umgemäht



Da haben sich bestimmt unschöne Szenen abgespielt...


----------



## Hüby (3. Mai 2011)

das war wohl letzendlich der wilkommende Aufhänger nachdem das Bäume umlegen auf Abfahrten nur für Spaß bei den Bikern gesorgt hat.. (hab allein 4 gezählt von Herbst bis heut)


----------



## Kulminator (3. Mai 2011)

offenbar ist der Biker-Hasser keine aussterbende Rasse ... 

Wir haben auch (sehr stümperhafte) Trailsperrungen bemerkt - Freiräumen war aber kein grösseres Problem - das waren nur Äste.


----------



## eskind (5. Mai 2011)

Sehr sehr schade dass es so weit kommen muss.


----------



## WildesRot (23. Mai 2011)

a


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Mai 2011)

Wir waren am SA am HK und auch im Biergarten das Gasthofs. 95% nur Biker da oben, alles friedlich.

Man sollte dem Förster und zuständigen Bürgermeister mal das erfolgreiche Stromberg-Projekt näherbringen was sich 1:1 am HK umsetzen ließe.


----------



## Climax_66 (23. Mai 2011)

Sind ja bald wahlen in Alzenau!
Klar ist alles friedlich sollen da jetzt Wachen mit Kalaschnikov stehen 
Breiter wie 2 Meter ist ja auch legal.
Weiter oben ist ja erwähnt wo man fern bleiben soll.
Beim Secret wird ein Auge zugetrückt wenn er secret bleibt und dies unter der Woche, sprich für die Lokals.
Die Infos sind vom Forstamt die zu einem Gesprächstermin auf der eingezäunten Vereins Strecke waren. 
Sanktionen sind zu erwarten wenn weiterhin Beschwerden beim Forstamt und Gemeinde eingehen, es waren schon letztes Jahr vermehrt Auswertige am Start die sich, sagen wir mal wie Sau benommen haben. Daraufhin gab es vermehrt Beschwerden, daraufhin muss das Forstamt aktiv werden, weil eben nicht kontroliertes fahren wie in Stromberg aufm Kamm ist, sondern wildes fahren, und halt auch in Bereiche die aus Forstamts Sicht sensibel sind.
Da hier noch Leute das Sagen haben die eher Bike unfreundlich sind und hier oft Leute wandern die ein guten Draht zum Rathaus haben, ist klar wer hier die Rechte bekommt und wer zurückstecken muss.
Stimmt Konzept Stromberg könnte auch aufm Kamm funktionieren, wenn die hiesige Politik offen für sowas wäre, eine reine Abfahrtsstrecke für Biker wurde laut Förster schon im Rathaus diskutiert und das könnten wir vergessen, Ablehnung auf ganzer Linie. Hier sind Sie von Stromberg noch Lichtjahre entfernt.
Da wir wieder Ruhe aufm Kamm wollen, fahrn wir eben selber öfter nach Stromberg zum austoben. 
Wir wollen es ja erst gar nicht soweit kommen lassen das jedes WE Kontrolöre auf den Trails Streife laufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (25. Mai 2011)

Die Politiker sägen im Moment eh am eigenen Stuhl. Vor allem durch das Tempo 30. Bin mal gespannt was da rauskommt


----------



## Climax_66 (25. Mai 2011)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Die Politiker sägen im Moment eh am eigenen Stuhl. Vor allem durch das Tempo 30. Bin mal gespannt was da rauskommt



Da wird sich nichts mehr ändern, weil die Tempo 30 zum Verkehrskonzept gehört, was mit der AB Abfahrt Mitte zusammenhängt dieses Konzept was vor Jahren beschlossen wurde wird vom Land bezuschust, wenn das Konzept nicht eingehalten wird fallen die Zuschüsse weg.
Das ist aber ein anderes Thema und Off Topic.


----------



## micha555 (25. Mai 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Breiter wie 2 Meter ist ja auch legal.
> Weiter oben ist ja erwähnt wo man fern bleiben soll.


Jemand, der sich nicht auskennt, kann  mit den Beschreibungen aber nicht viel anfangen (ich z.B.). Ich verhalte mich zwar immer ausgesprochen rücksichtsvoll, will aber trotzdem nicht wo rumfahren, wo es verboten ist (ok, die 2m Regel bekomme ich selber hin). Was ist der "Pilsweg", was der "Bertelmann". Ist der Weg von der Bildeiche der hier (lila)






Wir können ja zumindest die verbotenen Trails und Wege in Openstreemap als "verboten" kennzeichnen. Wenigstens wissen dann die Vernünftigen, dass sie da nix verloren haben. Wenn mir jemand sagt (einzeichnet) welches die kritischen Wege/Trails sind, mach ich das gerne!


----------



## Climax_66 (25. Mai 2011)

Bildeiche das Steinige Stück ist genau da wo der Förster uns nicht sehen will, weil das einer der meist frequentiertesten Wanderwege ist.
Wir sagen zu dem Stück Zubringer weil man vom Kamm aus da lang fährt wenn man zum Pilsweg oder Bertelmann will, auch beim X11er kommt man an der Bildeiche vorbei, besser gesagt dort ist der Einstieg für den X11er, wobei der X11er nur hoch interessant ist, runter fährt man da nur wenn einem der Pilsweg zu steil ist.
Grob kann man sagen das die Trails auf der Ostseite zu meiden sind.
Hat auch damit zu tun weil die Ostseite steiler ist und dadurch auch mehr Orosionsschäden durch das Dauerbremsen entstehen.
Was nicht heißt das die Westseite Freiwild ist.
Alles was 2m und mehr hat, kannste ruhig fahren, wobei dort auch bei dem Wetter die Beschwerde kommt das die Staubentwiklung zu hoch ist wenn man an Wanderer vorbei kommt.
Eigentlich sind viele Argumente der Beschwerden im Sinn wiedersprüchlich und viele von denen die sich bei der Stadt beschweren, sind Biker einfach ein Dorn im Auge, sobald die bunte Trikots auf dem Bike sehen ist schon vorbei und wenn Du nur da stehst und flickst ein Platten.
Hingegen Traking Räder mit Satteltasche und Ü 60 im Sattel haben ausgesprochene Akzeptanz weit und breit.


----------



## micha555 (25. Mai 2011)

Sagt mir alles wenig bis nix. Wenn ich nicht weis, wo das genau ist, kann ich es in OSM nicht sperren.....


----------



## WildesRot (26. Mai 2011)

a


----------



## micha555 (26. Mai 2011)

Dann wäre das der kritische Bereich?


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Mai 2011)

Mir wäre es lieber bestimmte Bereiche auf irgendwelchen Portals nicht extra als sensible Tracks zu markieren, da dies ein eventuell nachteiligen Effekt hat. 
Verbotszonen können bei manchen den besonderen Kick auslösen.
Früher als 11 jähriger wurde mir immer wieder eingetrichtert das rauchen verboten und schädlich ist, (dies war zu einer Zeit als Zigarettenwerbung noch im Fernseh lief.)
Die Folge hab sehr früh angefangen zu rauchen.
Gott sei dank rauch ich seit knapp 10 Jahre nicht mehr.
Was ich aber damit sagen will ist klar.
Die Infos hier sind nicht offizieller Natur.
Das bestreben gilt einzig allein der Stress Vermeidung aufm Kamm.
Daran liegt mir was.


----------



## micha555 (27. Mai 2011)

Muss man ja nicht auffällig machen. Wenn wir die gefährdeten Trails nicht als Trail kennzeichnen, sind sie z.B. schon mal nicht blau, also potentiell uninteressanter. D.h. so mancher "Externe" wird die Trails nicht finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Climax_66 (28. Mai 2011)

micha555 schrieb:


> Muss man ja nicht auffällig machen. Wenn wir die gefährdeten Trails nicht als Trail kennzeichnen, sind sie z.B. schon mal nicht blau, also potentiell uninteressanter. D.h. so mancher "Externe" wird die Trails nicht finden.


Das hört sich schon wieder besser an...


----------



## micha555 (28. Mai 2011)

Sind die markierten denn die problematischen? Ich hab die jetzt mal "umdeklariert"


----------



## Climax_66 (28. Mai 2011)

Also wenn ich mein Garmin Map anschaue und Deine Karte dann passt das eh nur zum kleinen Teil beim Bertelmann alles was gut ist, ist eh nicht drauf von daher ist das gut so.


----------



## Climax_66 (18. Juni 2011)

Der Fleyer vom Forstamt liegt an vielen Stellen rund um den Kamm.


----------



## SamyJenkins (18. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie geht die ganze Problematik an mir vorbei. 
Als wir das letzte mal auf dem Hahnenkamm waren (Vatertag) haben wir viele Wanderer getroffen die allesamt sehr freundlich und gut drauf waren. Es gab keine Beschwerden, kein gemeckere sondern nur gut gelaunte Menschen die, jeder auf seine Art, die Natur genossen haben.

Ein paar Wanderer haben uns sogar einen extrem steilen und verblockten Trail gezeigt mit dem Hinweis: "fahrt doch lieber da lang, der Weg macht echt Spaß!" - Man hatte also nicht das Gefühl dass eine MTB-feindliche Stimmung herrscht, sondern eher ein entspanntes Miteinander.

Das Problem scheint weniger mit dem Mountainbiken an sich als vielmehr mit dem rüpelhaften Verhalten einiger weniger zusammenzuhängen.
Wenn man also immer freundlich ist und auf andere Waldbesucher Rücksicht nimmt (was ohnehin selbstverständlich sein sollte) kann man am Hahnenkamm durchaus mal einen schönen Tag haben


----------



## Mtb Ede (18. Juni 2011)

Die Rowdys, denen wir das ganze zu verdanken haben, sind mit Sicherheit keine Locals.

Bei der Holzabfuhr wird der Waldboden auch ganz schön gefährdet.

Unwegsame Trails werden von Wanderern nicht genutzt.

Ohne Biker wird die HK Gaststätte alt aussehen.

Und immer schön drohen, und reglementieren: Deutschland halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (18. Juni 2011)

Ist der Flyer überhaupt vom Forstamt???
Wenn ich mir das Logo anschaue bin ich da stark am Zweifeln. Das linke Logo und die Gesetzestexte ziehe ich dir in zehn Minuten aus dem Netz und das rechte Logo ist nix "offizielles".
Zudem ist das Ding nicht mit einem Zusatz versehen, wie zum Beispiel "Das Forstamt" oder "Das Ordnungsamt" oder "Der Magistrat der Stadt ..." 
Wer hat es verfasst ???
Das Ding sieht mir nicht danach aus als wäre es amtlich.
Nicht falsch verstehen, aber mir sieht es so aus als ist das ein Werk von einem oder mehreren kreativen Bikehassern, die einfach zu viel Zeit haben.

Falls jemand einen "Gegenflyer" plant, bin ich bei!


----------



## floggel (18. Juni 2011)

micha555 schrieb:


> Sind die markierten denn die problematischen? Ich hab die jetzt mal "umdeklariert"



Danke für das Zerstören der Arbeit anderer. Vielleicht nimmst du mtb:scale gleich aus ganz Bayern und anderen 2-Meter-Bundesländern raus? OSM ist keine Rechtshilfe, sondern eine möglichst präzise und neutrale Abbildung der Welt. Jeder muss eigenverantwortlich selbst entscheiden, was er damit macht. Ich darf auch nicht mit dem MTB auf die Autobahn und trotzdem muss da nicht bicycle=no dran.


----------



## Hüby (18. Juni 2011)

da kommt mir echt die Wurst..   dafür ballert jetz jeder XC & RR fahrer die fetten Wege & Straße runter als gäbs kein morgen..so das man schon lieber auch BergAuf den Helm trägt..  was davon is nu gefährlicher..     absoluter Schwachsinn zu glauben man könne den Leuten nach ner 50 StundenBüroWoche ihre Hobbys kastrieren..


----------



## SamyJenkins (18. Juni 2011)

Aber hey, das sind doch nur die bösen bösen Rowdies von Außerhalb.

Manche User hier führen anscheinend ständig Ausweiskontrollen durch und wissen daher genau dass nur auswärtige für alles böse auf dem hahnenkamm in frage kommen. Warum es auf trails die ein Auswärtiger garnicht kennen kann zu problemen kommt wird nicht hinterfragt, denn es MÜSSEN die bösen von Außerhalb sein - anders müsste man ja sein fremdenfeindliches Weltbild hinterfragen.

Am besten machen die tollen "locals", die ja NIE NIE NICHT blödsinn  machen würden, einfach Einlasskontrollen - lieber schön mit dem Finger  auf andere Zeigen als sich an die eigene Nase packen. Am besten bei  Google noch die Sperrung der Gebiete in Google Maps beantragen, das ist  immerhin heiliges Gebiet welches nur betreten darf wer zur Gang der  "locals" gehört - denn für diese gelten ja keine Regeln, die sind immer nur für die andern da.

Manche haben echt einen Horizont von 1qm - und das nennen sie dann "Standpunkt".

P.S.: Ich fahre weiterhin dort wo ich möchte. Wer sich dran stört darf mich gerne anzeigen


----------



## micha555 (18. Juni 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Danke für das Zerstören der Arbeit anderer. Vielleicht nimmst du mtb:scale gleich aus ganz Bayern und anderen 2-Meter-Bundesländern raus? OSM ist keine Rechtshilfe, sondern eine möglichst präzise und neutrale Abbildung der Welt. Jeder muss eigenverantwortlich selbst entscheiden, was er damit macht. Ich darf auch nicht mit dem MTB auf die Autobahn und trotzdem muss da nicht bicycle=no dran.


Das es immer Leute geben muss, die nur die Hälfte verstehen und anstatt zu lernen einen auf Großkotz machen!
Krieg dich ein und lies mal von vorne. 
Hoffe nur du verstehst auch, was wir hier versuchen und was ich verändert habe....sieht mir nicht so aus, als wenn du es schnallst! 
An keinem Weg am Hahnenkamm steht bicycle=no....zumindest nicht von mir.


----------



## floggel (18. Juni 2011)

micha555 schrieb:


> Das es immer Leute geben muss, die nur die Hälfte verstehen und anstatt zu lernen einen auf Großkotz machen!
> Krieg dich ein und lies mal von vorne.
> Hoffe nur du verstehst auch, was wir hier versuchen und was ich verändert habe....sieht mir nicht so aus, als wenn du es schnallst!
> An keinem Weg am Hahnenkamm steht bicycle=no....zumindest nicht von mir.


Keine Sorge, ich verfolge den Thread von Anfang an. Ich denke vielmehr, dass du meine Analogie nicht verstanden hast. Mir ist sehr genau klar, was du verändert hast.

Wie viele OSMer halte ich es aber für falsch, die Datenqualität aus politischen, egoistischen oder elitären Gründen künstlich zu verschlechtern. Dein Versuch, die Wege zu "tarnen", führt vielleicht zu ein paar weniger auswärtigen Bikern weniger pro Jahr. Aber diese Verschleierungsmaßnahme bringt niemanden weiter. Im Gegenteil, ich bin mir sicher, dass es  genauso schwarze Schafe unter den sogenannten Locals gibt. Das eigentliche Problem muss auf einer ganz anderen Ebene als einer Karte diskutiert werden. Daher bitte ich dich, in Zukunft von OSM-Vandalismus abzusehen und entsprechend anderweitig aktiv zu werden.


----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Juni 2011)

Am Hk darf jeder fahren der sich zu benehmen weiß. Wir fahren schon 20 Jahre am HK ohne Probleme, die kamen erst in den letzten drei Monaten, dies zur Info an Vögel die erst seit Mai 2011 im Forum aktiv sind.


----------



## WildesRot (19. Juni 2011)

a


----------



## SamyJenkins (19. Juni 2011)

Wow - Anscheinend wurden die Grenzen also erst vor 3 Monaten für "auswärtige" geöffnet - interessant.

Aber es soll ja auch Leute geben die sich auf die Dauer einer Forenzugehörigkeit was einbilden. Naja, wenn man sonst nichts vorzuweisen hat


----------



## Kulminator (19. Juni 2011)

Also ich glaube, dass wir die Situation einigen wenigen Bikern (wahrscheinlich Downhillern - schliesslich sind die namentlich erwähnt) zu verdanken haben. Damit will ich keinesfalls alle Downhiller verurteilen - aber es gibt halt leider ziemlich uneinsichtige Gesellen. Die ganz grosse Mehrheit der Biker (völlig egal ob CC, AM-Piloten, Freerider, Downhiller etc) am HK hat sich sicher immer korrekt verhalten. 

Mir kommt es auch vor, dass der Flyer ein Fake ist. Für mich heisst das jedenfalls, unverändert auch weiterhin am HK zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (19. Juni 2011)

Locals sind Biker die regelmäßig am HK fahren, die Szene und Probleme dort gut kennen,unabhängig vom Wohnort.
Ein bestimmter Trail hat sich rumgesprochen und Leute angelockt die ein paar mal die Sau raus gelassen haben.


----------



## micha555 (19. Juni 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Daher bitte ich dich, in Zukunft von OSM-Vandalismus abzusehen und entsprechend anderweitig aktiv zu werden.


Wie du so selber bemerkst, ist das deine und nur eine Meinung. Sicher gestehst du anderen OSM Aktiven auch andere Meinungen zu. Deine Argumente sind ja durchaus nachvollziehbar, über die Wirkung meines sogenannten "Vandalismus" kann man aber unterschiedliche Ansichten haben. Ich kenne genug Leute, die Ihre Touren genau nach den relevanten Trails planen. Die muss man ja nicht auch noch auf den Hahnenkamm locken, oder?
"Anderwertig" bin ich durchaus aktiv und man kann mir ja vielleicht viel vorwerfen, aber nicht, dass OSM unter meinen Aktivitäten insgesamt leidet. Deinen Vorwurf stecke ich da gerne ein.


----------



## floggel (19. Juni 2011)

micha555 schrieb:


> Wie du so selber bemerkst, ist das deine und nur eine Meinung. Sicher gestehst du anderen OSM Aktiven auch andere Meinungen zu.


Selbstverständlich. Eine valide Meinung kann z.B. sein, dass ein Weg S2 ist, obwohl viele andere sagen würden er ist S1. Ganz einfach weil es  hier wenige hart belastbare Kriterien gibt, nach denen die Klassifizierung vorzunehmen ist. Fakt ist aber, und das ist eben keine Meinung, dass die fraglichen Wege völlig objektiv MTB-tauglich sind und irgendwo ihren Platz auf der STS haben. Die OSM-Datenbank ist eine Sammlung von Fakten und Tatsachen; keiner Meinungen, Einschätzungen, Vorlieben oder sonstwas Subjektivem.
Man kann zwar der ebenfalls validen Meinung sein, dass diese Fakten - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht in OSM gehören. Niemand zwingt dich das einzutragen. Aber sich dann auf dieser Meinung basierend das Recht herauszunehmen, die Daten zu entfernen, finde ich nicht in Ordnung.



micha555 schrieb:


> Deine Argumente sind ja durchaus nachvollziehbar, über die Wirkung meines sogenannten "Vandalismus" kann man aber unterschiedliche Ansichten haben. Ich kenne genug Leute, die Ihre Touren genau nach den relevanten Trails planen. Die muss man ja nicht auch noch auf den Hahnenkamm locken, oder?
> "Anderwertig" bin ich durchaus aktiv und man kann mir ja vielleicht viel vorwerfen, aber nicht, dass OSM unter meinen Aktivitäten insgesamt leidet. Deinen Vorwurf stecke ich da gerne ein.


Objektiv betrachtet verschlechterst du die Datenqualität von OSM vorsätzlich, um (deine privaten?) Interessen durchzusetzen. Warum? Kommen ab jetzt nur noch Assis? Oder hat der Förster/du entschieden, dass der Wald jetzt keine weiteren Radfahrer mehr aufnehmen kann? Oder warum genau muss man jetzt verhindern, dass MTBler via OSM an den HK finden? Ich finde das Verhalten ziemlich egoistisch und sehr schade, dass dadurch OSM in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.


----------



## Climax_66 (19. Juni 2011)

Der Fleyer liegt in der Gaststätte aus.
Er ist eine Art Reaktion auf die Beschwerden, weil wie gesagt das Amt musste auf die vermehrten Beschwerden aktiv werden.
Ich glaube aber das einige es noch nicht verstanden haben, es gibt noch keine Verbote oder Sanktionen es gibt auch kein Stress am Kamm, es geht hier einzig und allein um Sensibilsierung Das heist wenn es kein Grund für Beschwerden gibt und diese ausbleiben wird sich die Lage auch wieder Normalisieren. Es geht einzig darum den Bike Gegnern keine Nahrung zu geben, bis jetzt scheint es ja auch zu Funktionieren.

Das mit den Lokals sieht so aus, ja Wir haben es mit privatem Shuttel Service Trail reiten sowie neue Lines in den Wald fahren einfach genossen.
Das ist für uns aber auch alles passe.
Der größte Aufhänger des Ärgers war das (keine Lokals) sondern wirkliche Bike Rowdies über den ehemaligen Bach Gap in eine dort befindliche Kindergruppe auf Pfadfindertour gesprungen sind.

Wir die Lokals wollen versuchen nach außen hin mit zu Sensibilsieren weil keine anderen als den Lokals liegt mehr daran das wieder Ruhe einkehrt aufm Kamm.  

Das ist ja auch logisch uns die Wir mehr als 100 mal im Jahr aufn Kamm fahren geht es um unsere Homespots.

Leute die 5mal im Jahr da sind haben in der Natur der Sache nicht das Interesse daran als die Lokals und dieses Desinteresse lässt einen denken: was geht mich das an, ich fahr wo ich will.


----------



## micha555 (19. Juni 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Die OSM-Datenbank ist eine Sammlung von Fakten und Tatsachen; keiner Meinungen, Einschätzungen, Vorlieben oder sonstwas Subjektivem.


Das ist mir zu pauschal. Mit dem Argument, dass man ja "nur objektiv arbeitet/erfasst", man aber nichts mit den Konsequenzen zu tun hat (z.B. einfach zu viele Nutzer der Trails, die sie sonst gar nicht als solche erkennen würden) kann man sehr bequem jede Verantwortung von sich schieben. Das haben Wissenschaftler und Forscher in der Vergangenheit zu oft gemacht. Mit teilweise verheerenden Konsequenzen!


floggel schrieb:


> Man kann zwar der ebenfalls validen Meinung sein, dass diese Fakten - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht in OSM gehören.


Genau dieser Meinung bin ich....in diesem speziellen Fall !


floggel schrieb:


> Niemand zwingt dich das einzutragen. Aber sich dann auf dieser Meinung basierend das Recht herauszunehmen, die Daten zu entfernen, finde ich nicht in Ordnung.


Ich verstehe deinen Standpunkt und wäre in einer anderen Situation vielleicht sogar deiner Meinung, aber auch hier ist mir das zu pauschal. Ich habe mir das sehr genau überlegt, was (mir!) wichtiger ist: die vorübergehende Verringerung der erfassten Daten oder ein Beitrag zur Entspannung der Situation. Wenn sich die Aufregung bzgl. dieser paar Trails legt, verspreche ich, die Daten wieder zu vervollständigen.


floggel schrieb:


> Objektiv betrachtet verschlechterst du die Datenqualität von OSM vorsätzlich, um (deine privaten?) Interessen durchzusetzen.


Nö, bin weder Downhiller, noch oft am Hahnenkamm. Ist mir zu überlaufen und, ehrlich gesagt, nicht attraktiv genug. Such mal in OSM nach von mir erfassten Trails, da sind bessere Touren drunter, als am Hahnenkamm.


floggel schrieb:


> Warum? Kommen ab jetzt nur noch Assis?


Hä, das mit den Assis verstehe ich nicht.


floggel schrieb:


> Oder hat der Förster/du entschieden, dass der Wald jetzt keine weiteren Radfahrer mehr aufnehmen kann? Oder warum genau muss man jetzt verhindern, dass MTBler via OSM an den HK finden?


Weil es akut Ärger gibt? Weil es vielleicht den ein oder anderen rücksichtslosen Deppen abhält? Weil es guten Willen demonstriert? 


floggel schrieb:


> Ich finde das Verhalten ziemlich egoistisch und sehr schade, dass dadurch OSM in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.


Ok, deine Meinung! Akzeptiert. Ich trage durch aktive Erfassungsarbeit genug konstruktiv zu OSM bei, dass ich mit dem (berechtigten?) Vorwurf leben kann.

Meine Gründe habe ich geschildert, da gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu sagen. Ich danke dir sogar für deine Rüge (naja, der Ton des ersten Postings war nicht so prall!), weil ich mir nochmal Gedanken über meinen "Vandalismus" gemacht habe....und ich wieder zu dem Schluss gekommen bin, dass ein "verbergen" der kritischen Trails im Moment sinnvoll und höher zu bewerten  ist, als die Datenqualität in OSM

Wer der Ansicht ist, dass die kritischen Trails nach wie vor und in der derzeitig etwas angespannten Situation in OSM findbar sein sollen, kann gerne die Änderungen rückgängig machen. OSM ist ein freies Projekt und offen für Jedermann!


----------



## Marc555 (19. Juni 2011)

@mtb ede: Mach mal aus den Mai-Vögeln `ne Einzahl, sonst zeig ich dir nicht mehr wie sich mein Reifen von der Felge schält.


----------



## SamyJenkins (20. Juni 2011)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Locals sind Biker die regelmäßig am HK fahren, die Szene und Probleme dort gut kennen,unabhängig vom Wohnort.
> Ein bestimmter Trail hat sich rumgesprochen und Leute angelockt die ein paar mal die Sau raus gelassen haben.



Warum nicht gleich so? 
Das ist endlich mal eine sinnvolle erklärung - diese Definition des Begriffes "Locals" relativiert das ganze ein wenig (auch wenn ich bezweifel dass auch nur einer der Locals alle anderen Locals ohne ausnahme kennt und für diese die Hand ins Feuer legen würde) und ist eine deutlich bessere Diskussionsbasis als aus einer mitgliedschaftsdauer einen rechtsanspruch ableiten zu wollen und persönlich zu werden.
Im übrigen bin ich auch schon seit gut 20 Jahren (gelegentlich) auf dem Hahnenkamm - allerdings bis dieses Jahr ausschließlich per pedes.

Zur Sache: Habe mich heute mal umgehört (habe Verwandschaft im Jagdschutz/Forstbehörde), und das Problem ist wohl weniger WELCHE Wege genutzt werden, sondern WIE (die Problematik die Climax angesprochen hat - insbesondere das rücksichtslose queren der Forstwege bei Anwesenheit von Wanderern/Familien, das Stören von Wildruhezonen und Umweltverschmutzung)

Daher ist die Aktion von Micha555 nicht nur vandalismus, sondern auch wenig erfolgversprechend, da gerade die Rowdies wohl weniger in diesem Forum und auf OMTBM aktiv sind.

Von daher finde ich die Idee mit Flyern (oder noch besser: Schilder) ansich gut - in Form einer Aufklärungskampagnie für ein rücksichtsvolleres Verhalten im Walde (egal ob auf Forstautobahn oder Singletrail).
Noch besser ist es nur andere Biker welche sich daneben benehmen, sofern msn sie antrefft, aufzuklären - ich wette diesen "Rowdies" ist größtenteils garnicht bewusst wie daneben ihr verhalten ist.



> Das ist ja auch logisch uns die Wir mehr als 100 mal im Jahr aufn Kamm fahren geht es um unsere Homespots.
> 
> Leute die 5mal im Jahr da sind haben in der Natur der Sache nicht das  Interesse daran als die Lokals und dieses Desinteresse lässt einen  denken: was geht mich das an, ich fahr wo ich will.



Da kann ich dir zustimmen, denn das beobachte ich an "meinen" Homespots auch - aber ein persönliches, freundliches Aufklärungsgespräch bzw. gut sichtbare Schilder (nicht mit verboten, sondern mit Hinweisen) wirken manchmal Wunder.


----------



## Marc555 (20. Juni 2011)

@samyJenkins: Du glaubst ja wohl nicht ernsthaft das genau die Biker die die Sau raus lassen sich von ein paar Schildern oder Flyer abschrecken lassen. Das mit den Flyern, wie im Thread unten zu sehen, klappt ja bei uns auch nicht!
Die einzige Lösung wäre diese wenigen Vollidioten bei Kontakt vom Bike zu treten und mit Sack überm Kopf ordentlich die Manieren beizubringen.
Anders lernen die es sowieso nicht.


----------



## SamyJenkins (20. Juni 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> @samyJenkins: Du glaubst ja wohl nicht ernsthaft das genau die Biker die die Sau raus lassen sich von ein paar Schildern oder Flyer abschrecken lassen. Das mit den Flyern, wie im Thread unten zu sehen, klappt ja bei uns auch nicht!
> Die einzige Lösung wäre diese wenigen Vollidioten bei Kontakt vom Bike zu treten und mit Sack überm Kopf ordentlich die Manieren beizubringen.
> Anders lernen die es sowieso nicht.



Es geht mir nicht um Abschreckung, sondern um Aufklärung! Wenn die Leute wissen dass sie sich selbst schaden überdenken sie ihr Handeln vielleicht.
Und meinst du ernsthaft eine manipulation der Kartendaten bei OpenMTBMaps o.ä. wirkt besser als aufklärung???

Btw. halte ich von "mal vom Bike treten..." nichts - das sind überholte erziehungsmethoden, welche zurecht strafbar sind. Wenn das wirklich dein Ansatz ist können mir deine (falls vorhandenen) Kinder nur leid tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha555 (20. Juni 2011)

SamyJenkins schrieb:


> Und meinst du ernsthaft eine manipulation der Kartendaten bei OpenMTBMaps o.ä. wirkt besser als aufklärung???




Auch ich glaube nicht, dass meine Aktion besser wirkt als Aufklärung, aber anders. Das gebetsmühlenhafte Wiederholen deiner Abneigung gegen meine vorübergehende Maßnahme hilft aber noch weniger!

Für alle die sich nicht so mit dem taggen von Wegen in OSM auskennen:
Man kann Wege mit Informationen zum biken versehen, z.B. für MTB geeignet, welcher Single-Trail-Skala Wert, Steigung etc. Bei der Erstellung von Karten aus OSM können diese Informationen ausgewertet werden, so dass Trails explizit dargestellt werden und leicht zu finden sind. 
Ich habe in OSM die MTB bezogenen Markierungen (waren je 4) für 5 kurze Trailstücke am HK rausgenommen, d.h. die Wege selber sind noch in den Karten, man erkennt aber als Unkundiger nicht sofort, dass es sich um Trails bzw. steile DH-Trails handelt. 
Damit erhoffe ich mir, dass keine/weniger "Unkundige" diese Trails benutzen und so dazu beigetragen wird, die Lage zu entspannen. Das wieder Einfügen der Markierung dauert ca. 5-10min und wenn sich die derzeitige Aufregung etwas gelegt hat, füge ich die Werte gerne wieder ein.
Oder wenn mir hier das Gefühl vermittelt wird, dass die oben beschriebene Maßnahme von einem Großteil der Mitlesenden unerwünscht ist. Im Moment scheinen sich aber nur zwei Leute massiv daran zu stören.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2011)

Hier werden in der Tat sehr zielführende Lösungsansätze diskutiert. Ich lehne mich mal zurück und verfolge weiter das Geschehen - vermutlich kann ich hier noch richtig viel lernen.


----------



## Marc555 (20. Juni 2011)

@SamyJenkins: Jetzt werd mal nicht persönlich mein Freund. Wie ich meine vorhanden Kinder erziehe, werde ich erstens nicht mit dir diskutieren und zweitens nicht im Forum, damit das ein für alle mal klar ist. Lese mein Post und die davor auch noch mal, Buddy!
Es geht hier wohl um ein paar durchgeknallte die sich für diese Welt zu cool sind und glauben sie hätten die Green Card um sich alles zu erlauben  worauf sie gerade mal Bock haben. Wenn du denen mit deinem Auflärungsscheiß kommst, lachen die dich aus, zeigen die dir den Mittelfinger und fahren weiter (Siehe weiter unten im Thread). Das hast du dann von deinem antiautoritären Scheiß.
Ich freu mich schon wenn du diesen Typen dann mit erhobenem Finger gegenüberstehst und die sich vor lachen vom Fahrrad schmeißen.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2011)

Aber dann hat er doch erreicht was er wollte. Wenn sie runtergefallen sind, fahren sie nicht mehr. [clown]


----------



## SamyJenkins (20. Juni 2011)

@micha555: 2 mal ist nicht gebetsmühlenartig, und tragisch ist deine  Änderung auch ganz sicher nicht (die wenigsten werden den Unterschied  überhaupt bemerken) - aber es widerspricht dem Gedanken der hinter OSM  steht vollkommen, und das solltest du dabei bedenken.

@Marc555:
Kinder (egal ob die eigenen oder Fremde) zu schlagen ist keine "erziehungsmethode" sondern eine Straftat (und zeugt nebenbei von enormer Sozialer inkompetenz) - Das gilt im übrigen auch für Gewaltanwendung gegenüber Erwachsenen. 
Und anderen vorwerfen dass man sich zu "cool" sei um sich an regeln zu halten, köstlich!

Sollte ich dich oder jemand anders dabei erwischen wie er Kinder mal so richtig schön "vom Bike tritt" gibts mindestens eine Anzeige, soviel ist sicher!

Wenn du deinen Rat an andere selbst befolgen würdest, wüsstest du dass es nicht um den gehobenen Zeigefinger geht (denn genau DAS ist falsch und erzeugt eine trotzreaktion) - sondern darum den Leuten aufzuzeigen dass sie mit ihrem Verhalten sich selbst schaden zufügen und es in ihrem eigenen Interesse ist, sich zu benehmen.

Und zum abschluss: Dein Freund bin ich ganz sicher nicht, und auf solche asozialen aus dem 19. Jahrhundert kann ich in meinem Freundeskreis auch ganz gut verzichten. Mit körperlicher Gewalt setzt man sich auf dem Bauernhof gegen seine Kühe vielleicht noch durch, aber mal sehen ob du noch so stark bist wenn mal ein Echo kommt.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juni 2011)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Hier werden in der Tat sehr zielführende Lösungsansätze diskutiert. Ich lehne mich mal zurück und verfolge weiter das Geschehen - vermutlich kann ich hier noch richtig viel lernen.



köstlich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (20. Juni 2011)

Dochdoch. Es ist sehr wichtig auf dem Laufenden zu sein. Nachher trifft einen Volkes Zorn wenn man sich bei der Einkehr nicht bekehren lässt (wozu eigentlich?), wenn man auf verbotenen Pfaden wandelt oder gar mit einer Schicht Lycra am Leib ertappt wird, weil man sich den modischen Diktaten unterwirft um gesellschaftsfähig zu bleiben.

Auch gilt es seine Gedanken zu mäßigen und unterwegs jedwedes Wort auf die Goldwaage zu legen, nicht dass ein Unbeteiligter einen schlechten Eindruck gewinnt und sich seiner Tugend beraubt fühlt.


----------



## Kulminator (20. Juni 2011)

Amen, Bruder...


----------



## randi (20. Juni 2011)

Ihr seit nicht Tiefenentspannt


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Juni 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Ihr seit nicht Tiefenentspannt



Wenn du wüstest.


----------



## randi (20. Juni 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wenn du wüstest.



Ich seh es, was ne Tüte.


----------



## SofaSurfer100 (20. Juni 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Ich seh es, was ne Tüte.


Wer lang hat, lässt lang hängen.

So aber nun zurück zum Thema.


----------



## randi (20. Juni 2011)

SofaSurfer100 schrieb:


> Wer lang hat, lässt lang hängen.
> 
> So aber nun zurück zum Thema.



wer ko der ko

wer hat der hat


----------



## WildesRot (20. Juni 2011)

a


----------



## Marc555 (20. Juni 2011)

@SamyJenkins: Wir unterhalten uns mal wenn wir uns am HK sehen. Ich erkenn dich ja ganz leicht an dem Aufklärungsbauchladen und den Schildern. Ich bring auch keinen Sack mit. Versprochen!


----------



## SamyJenkins (21. Juni 2011)

Gerne, wenn du glaubst dass du das Echo verträgst kannste sogar mal versuchen mich vom Bike zu treten, falls ich dir dafür nicht zu alt bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2011)

Aah, der Vorhang hebt sich wieder. Haltet noch ein wenig ein bis ich meinen Platz eingenommen und eurem Treiben folgen kann.


----------



## Marc555 (21. Juni 2011)

@SamyJenkins: Es reicht jetzt. Du musst jetzt nicht nochmal anfangen zu provozieren. Ich habe gemerkt das auch lesen nicht zu deinen Stärken gehört. Für mich ist diese Diskusion mit dir beendet. OK

@Bruder Jörn: Alles weitere gibt es nur Pay-Forum. Karten bei mir erhältlich.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (21. Juni 2011)

Paah. 

[fsk18]Ich glaube, ich muss mir dein Gefährt bei Gelegenheit mal genauer ansehen. Womöglich ist da ein GEZ-Sponsorenaufkleber drauf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/fsk18]


----------



## MAMOARMIN (21. Juni 2011)

also wir haben die letzten Tage keinerlei Wanderer gesehe, trotz gutem wetter und WE.
Ich verhalte mich IMMEr ordentlich, fahre langsam, klingele , grüsse , bin freundlich...leider ist das von einigen Wanderern nicht zu sagen..iss mir aber wurscht.
ich bleibe weiterhin freundlich zu allen und ich weis zur zeit nicht wirklich wo ich nicht fahren darf..
ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man das Gebiet tod machen möchte, die kneipe lebt sicherlich auch einen guten Teil von Bikern..gerade samstag morgens bis 12..da macht kaum ein Wanderer Umsatz, aber viel Biker...
ich glaube kaum,dass das tatsächlich Verhalten der Biker die Anzeigefreudigkeit ändert...es geht da mit Sicherheit um grundsätzliches.
Klar , es gibt auch Deppen unter uns, aber anteilig genauso viele bei den anderen Nutzergruppen..
was mir gerade noch einfällt, obwohl wir schon oft dort fahren, in der Kneipe war ich noch nie, da lesen dass dann genau die richtigen...


----------



## SamyJenkins (21. Juni 2011)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Ich habe gemerkt das auch lesen nicht zu deinen Stärken  gehört.



Achso, dann habe ich mich also nur verlesen 



Marc555 schrieb:


> Die einzige Lösung wäre diese wenigen Vollidioten bei Kontakt vom Bike zu treten und mit Sack überm Kopf ordentlich die Manieren beizubringen.



Das habe ich bestimmt nur falsch verstanden, oder?



Marc555 schrieb:


> Du musst jetzt nicht nochmal anfangen zu provozieren.



Achso, das ganze geht natürlich nur von meiner Seite aus



Marc555 schrieb:


> Wenn du denen mit deinem Auflärungsscheiß kommst,  lachen die dich aus, zeigen die dir den Mittelfinger und fahren weiter  (Siehe weiter unten im Thread). Das hast du dann von deinem  antiautoritären Scheiß.





Marc555 schrieb:


> Ich erkenn dich ja ganz leicht an dem Aufklärungsbauchladen und den Schildern.



Absichtlich falsch verstehen und mit billiger Polemik kommen, aber wenn du deine eigene Medizin zu schlucken bekommst kneifen? Wenn du dich an jemandem vergehst und er sich plötzlich wehrt rennst du auch weinend weg und rufst nach der polizei?




Marc555 schrieb:


> Für mich ist diese Diskusion mit dir beendet. OK



Ok Schatzi - man sieht sich auf dem Trail


----------



## Marc555 (21. Juni 2011)

Der GEZ-Sticker klebt hinten an der Sattelstütze und man kann ihn nur sehen wenn man HINTER mir fährt. Du hast es also nur meiner Kondition zu verdanken das du ihn noch nicht gesehen hast!


----------



## Lucafabian (22. Juni 2011)

jungs, langsam wirds langweilig


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2011)

Och nö, ich find's noch lustig, hab' den Link zu dem Fred inzwischen mehrfach weiterempfohlen 

Hat das Potential Richtung "Dicke Haufen"


----------



## MAMOARMIN (22. Juni 2011)

Da ich hier nicht so oft poste sind mir die Gegebenheiten hier nicht so bekannt...
wird hier moderiert und die teilweise eher belanglosen offtopic einträge gelöscht..
Finde die Sache schon recht wichtig, da ich gestern mit drei Leuten gesprochen habe, die von dem ganzen nichts wussten und die hab ich hier her geschickt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. Juni 2011)

Natürlich ist das Thema wichtig und gegen eine entsprechend sachliche Diskussion hat ja auch keiner etwas einzuwenden.

Wenn das Ganze hier allerdings in Flaming ausartet und man sich primatenhaft gegenseitig Prügel oder Ähnliches androht, dann dient es allenfalls noch der persönlichen Erheiterung.


----------



## Marc555 (23. Juni 2011)

Nein, nein völlig falsch verstand das Ganze. Ich habe (erfolgreich) versucht mit Gewalt Gegengewalt zu erzeugen.
Zu Beginn meines Posts gab ich einen ungewöhnlichen Lösungsansatz wie man ein bestehendes Problem lösen könnte. In einem Extremfall bei einem Extremfall. Wie das bei Empfehlungen so ist, sind diese keinenfalls verbindlich und haben somit auch keine rechtliche Handhabe, da ebenfalls auch das rowdyhafte Verhalten nicht definiert wird. Auch hier verwende ich wieder unbestimmte Rechtsbegriffe wie zum Beispiel "könnte". 
Wer das wie umsetzt und was daraus konsultiert steht ja auf einem anderen Blatt. Es handelt sich ja auch nicht um eine Anstiftung, da die Ausführung jedem frei überlassen ist. (Wenn ich Götz von Berlichingen zitiere, steht ja auch keiner Schlange!)
Es war eine freie Meinungsäußerung (ok, eine miserable) die falsch interpretiert zu Missmut eines anderen geführt hat (mit letzten Endes einer Aufforderung zu einer Handlung die er zuvor eignes ablehnt und mit Strafanzeige honorieren würde).
Auch könnte ich meine vorhanden Kinder nicht schlagen (außer bei Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht), da diese von morgens bis abends in der Goldmine arbeiten. lol
Nein, nein. Dann trage ich lieber in Frankfurt keinen Helm!!!

Und nein, primatenhaft ist nicht korrekt, da diese ja in der Lage sind Werkzeuge, wie etwa Stöcke oder Steine zu verwenden. Ich dagegen sprach von treten, wie etwa ein Nacktnasen-Wombat.

*Thx for reading* und ein fettes Sorry an Samy: Manchmal wird nicht alles so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird.

So wie gefordert jetzt zu gesitteten Forendiskussion. Wer führt nochmal den Vorsitz???


----------



## MAMOARMIN (27. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht könnte man h ier mal grob mitteilen , wie man sich verhalten soll wenn man angesprochen wird(bei ordentlicher Fahrweise) wer kann was von einem verlangen...rad abnehmen usw..
Rechtlich iss das doch ne heisse kiste, welche verfügungsgewalt hat den ein förster, wenn er glaubt ich sei gesetzeswidrig unterwegs gewesen , speziell jetzt am Hahnenkamm.. es kann ja keiner erwarten, dass jeder in der Kneipe den Zettel liest...


----------



## Lucafabian (27. Juni 2011)

der förster hat hoheitrechte!


----------



## micha555 (27. Juni 2011)

Ein *echter *Förster (kein Jagtpächter, Jäger, Waldarbeiter etc. pp.) hat meines Wissens nach im Wald im Grunde die gleichen Rechte, wie die Polizei. Also z.B. Personalien feststellen.
Aber google mal, da findet sich einiges zu dem Thema "was darf der Förster".


----------



## Climax_66 (27. Juni 2011)

Man braucht als Förster ein gewisses Seminar und muss mit der Kompitenz von der Stadt Gemeinde ausgestattet sein um rechtliche Maßnahmen zu ergreifen. Dies kann der Förster der damit ausgestattet ist mittels Ausweiß belegen.
Am Kamm ist damit meines wissens nur der Oberförster damit ausgestattet, der die Befugnis auch hätte ein Bike einzuziehen.
Nochmal es geht nicht um CC-ler die mal hoch auf den Kamm wollen bei ihre Sonntags Tour.
Die sind erfahrungsgemäß auch nicht auf konfrontations Kurs.
Hab den Förster Gestern gesehen, Gestern war Fest auf dem eingezäunten DH Kurs (Vereinsgelände)
Ihm ist nicht entgangen das aufm Secret und dem Pilsweg wieder ein wenig wild gebaut wurde.
Ich muss ja sagen das aus umgestürzten Bäumen ein Kicker draus zu machen ja aus meiner Sicht zu begrüßen ist. 
Der Förster siehts halt nicht ganz so aber er war noch entspannt, kann aber auch am Kaffee und Kuchen gelegen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc555 (28. Juni 2011)

Warum sollte er denn dein Bike einziehen wollen?
Ob das so einfach ist mit dem Bike einziehen weiß ich nicht, das müsste er wirklich gut begründen. Immerhin ist es dein Eigentum und du hast ja auch Rechte. 
Hat denn schon mal jemand sein Bike eingezogen bekommen?


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Juli 2011)

Achtung aufgepasst! Habe heute das erste mal erlebt das auf der Hemsbacher-Hahnenkamm-Seite ein Weg an mehreren Stellen verbarrikadiert war. Habe größeren Stamm mit Wurzeln, große Äste und diverse Zweige vom Weg geräumt. Wer da hineingerauscht wäre hätte sich mächtig weh getan. Weiter unten war dann ein unverrückbarer Stamm quer über dem Weg, den ich nicht entfernen konnte. 

Kann allen nur empfehlen vorsitig zu sein um keine bösen Überraschungen zu erleben. Ich hoffte eigentlich das die Situation sich anders entwickelt als am Feldi, doch auch am Hahnenkamm, scheinen die Reibungspunkte zu zunehmen.

Vermutlich bleibt der gesamten Bikefraktion weiterhin nichts anderes übrig als weiterhin konsequent auf Deeskalation zu setzen, um nicht noch mehr Staub aufzuwirbeln.

Ich hatte übrigens heute auch erleben dürfen, wie einige Biker das "rote +8" mit fast unverminderter Geschwindigkeit an einer Familie mit drei Kindern vorbeirauschten, die das zwar ganz witzig fanden, allerdings auch kein ablehnendes Verhalten Bikern gegenüber an den Tag legten. Muß im Grunde jeder selber wissen, welche Geschwindigkeit angemessen ist, um an Fußgängern vorbeizufahren. 

Allen viel Spaß allen auf Wurzel-, Schotter-, Wald- und Wiesenwegen.


----------



## randi (8. September 2011)

In Boppard wird schon  der Mtbler im Wald abkassiert.

http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regional...id,301988.html


----------



## Zilli (8. September 2011)

randi schrieb:


> In Boppard wird schon  der Mtbler im Wald abkassiert.
> 
> http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regional...id,301988.html


der Link funzt: http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...-werden-im-Wald-ausgebremst-_arid,301988.html


----------



## SamyJenkins (9. September 2011)

"...werden Schneisen in Buchenwälder gefahren..."

wie muss ich mir das Vorstellen? 1000 böse MTBler die so oft gegen eine Buche fahren bis diese aufgibt und so eine 10 meter breite Schneise in den Wald schlagen?


----------



## randi (9. September 2011)

Zilli schrieb:


> der Link funzt: http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...-werden-im-Wald-ausgebremst-_arid,301988.html



Danke


----------



## Mtb Ede (9. September 2011)

randi schrieb:


> In Boppard wird schon  der Mtbler im Wald abkassiert.
> 
> http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regional...id,301988.html



:kotz:


----------



## hellfish7 (14. September 2011)

kann mir mal jemand die 2 meter regel genauer erläutern? von wo bis wo soll man da messen? die fahrspur ist ja nicht die ganze fahrbreite.


----------



## MTB-1988 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin persönlich muss sagen, dass es mich stört, dass viele Wanderer in der Mitte des weges laufen und man so am Hahenkamm leider nicht schnell vorbei fahren kann. Wer den Hahenkamm kennt, weiß dass man auch über Trails nach unten findet.
Vor allem die vierergruppe benötigen den ganzen Weg!

Außerdem werden momentan am Hahnenkamm die Wege erneuert. Habe heut 'ne Walze und noch so 'n komisches Gerät gesichtet. Der Weg wurde mit schwarzem Kies ausgebessert.


----------



## hellfish7 (11. Oktober 2011)

naja als wanderer würde ich auf ner trail auch in der mitte laufen (ich wander nicht) solange sie platz machen find ich das voll in ordnung. die allermeisten wanderer die ich kennen gelernt habe waren meist recht freundlich. 
die walze will ich sehe die die single trails neu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-1988 (11. Oktober 2011)

hellfish7 schrieb:


> naja als wanderer würde ich auf ner trail auch in der mitte laufen (ich wander nicht) solange sie platz machen find ich das voll in ordnung. die allermeisten wanderer die ich kennen gelernt habe waren meist recht freundlich.
> die walze will ich sehe die die single trails neu machen



Die machen ja nur den "Wanderweg" neu. Der führt von Alzenau-Kälberau zum Hahnenkam hoch. Auf den anderen Strecken wird nix erneuert. Eigentlich schade um den Wald ;-(


----------



## LDSign (19. Juli 2018)

Es geht wieder los, oder? Secret ist zu


----------



## Hüby (19. Juli 2018)

jup..und nich nur der..    als häts Land keine wirklichen Probleme..


----------



## Staanemer (19. Juli 2018)

"Zu" ist relativ.

Ich war schon Monate nicht mehr da und heute mal Wandern.

Die Logik dieses Schildes erschliesst sich mir nicht wirklich...???


----------



## LDSign (19. Juli 2018)

Was meinst du mit relativ? Hast den Text vom Schild mal etwas größer? Den letzten Satz kann ich nicht entziffern...


----------



## LDSign (19. Juli 2018)

Ah ok...“Wir bitten Sie die Wege nicht zu verlassen. Für Rückfragen stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung.“

Bitte oder Gesetz?


----------



## MTB-1988 (19. Juli 2018)

Ohje. Dass es so weit schon ist...


----------



## Staanemer (19. Juli 2018)

Hmm:
"Sehr geehrte Mountainbiker,
das Fahrradfahren im Wald ist nur auf dafür geeigneten Wegen gestattet (Art. 28, Abs. 1 BayNaSchG)
Wir bitten Sie, die Wege nicht zu verlassen. Für Rückfragen stehen wie Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung
Forstverwaltung der Stadt Alzenau"

Ich sehe das anders. Nicht nur aufgrund der Rechtschreibfehler gibt das kein Sinn. Der Artikel verbietet nichts, so wie hier dargestellt, sondern erlaubt die Nutzung. Das kleine Wörtchen "nur" wurde auf dem Schild hinzugefügt. Hier das Original: "(1) 1Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege dafür eignen, reiten und mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft sowie Krankenfahrstühlen fahren. 2Den Fußgängern gebührt der Vorrang."

http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayNatSchG-28

Paradox...das Verbotsschild verbietet und der Verweis auf das Gesetz direkt darunter im Text erlaubt. Einen Kommentar dazu muss ich mir schwer verkneifen...

Welcher Weg sich für was eignet und wie die Eignung festgestellt wird, ist nicht definiert. Man kann die Eignung eines Weges dummerweise nur dann prüfen, wenn man diesen benutzt! Egal ob zum Wandern, Reiten oder Fahren. Das ist einfache Logik.

https://www.welt.de/regionales/baye...-Mountainbiker-auf-Waldwegen-radeln-darf.html

So richtig seltsam wird es, wenn man den Berg umrundet: das angeblich gesetzliche Verbot betrifft nur die Westseite, die Wege auf den anderen drei Seiten sind nicht mit Verbotsschildern versehen, genauso wie weiter unten: keine Schilder.
Entweder gelten hier andere Gesetzte, oder das Forstamt hat den Überblick verloren und zu wenig Schilder dabei...oder...naja, ich weiss es nicht.

Das Spiel ist ja bereits bekannt und seit Jahrzehnten dasselbe. Und ja, ich weiss, der mittlere Teil ist nicht so ganz legal erbaut worden...die übrigen Wege aber auch nicht. Hier finden sich bloss keine Schilder, noch...?


----------



## Nordender (19. Juli 2018)

Staanemer schrieb:


> So richtig seltsam wird es, wenn man den Berg umrundet: das angeblich gesetzliche Verbot betrifft nur die Westseite, die Wege auf den anderen drei Seiten sind nicht mit Verbotsschildern versehen, genauso wie weiter unten: keine Schilder.
> Entweder gelten hier andere Gesetzte, oder das Forstamt hat den Überblick verloren und zu wenig Schilder dabei...oder...naja, ich weiss es nicht.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Auf der Nord-Ostseite Richtung Wasserwerk stehen auch Schilder, allerdings ohne Erläuterung darunter und das Argument des Forsts dürfte dort dasselbe sein wie im Taunus: Die Trails sind nicht legal entstanden und somit keine Wege i.S.d. Gesetzes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (20. Juli 2018)

Nordender schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Auf der Nord-Ostseite Richtung Wasserwerk stehen auch Schilder, allerdings ohne Erläuterung darunter und das Argument des Forsts dürfte dort dasselbe sein wie im Taunus: Die Trails sind nicht legal entstanden und somit keine Wege i.S.d. Gesetzes.



Danke, ich bin nicht alles abgelaufen. Zum Rest kann ich wenig sagen, da habe ich eher Fragen zu:

Wie sind denn Wege im Sinne des Gesetzes definiert?
Wenn ich das als Laie richtig gelesen habe, dann ist der Wegebau nur im Alpengebiet im Gesetz erwähnt.


Das Paradoxe ist doch, dass die zum Radfahren nicht legal entstandenen Wege ausschliesslich für Radfahrer gesperrt sind, mit der Begründung, dass sie zum Radfahren nicht geeignet sind. 


Das ist doch irgendwie nicht so richtig ernst gemeint: einen Weg als ungeeignet bezeichnen, der überhaupt kein Weg ist. Wo kein Weg ist, muss auch keiner gesperrt werden.
Da war jetzt schon irgendwie ca. ein Jahrzehnt Zeit, die Sache mal ernsthaft anzugehen, sprich den Weg zu renaturieren. Stattdessen findet man eine halbherzige unlogische Beschilderung, die selbst den blindesten Radfahrer den Weg weisst. 

Soweit ich das verfolgt habe wurden im Taunus die Wege für alle Benutzer stillgelegt und zwar hauptsächlich mit Wildruhezonen oder Wildschutzgebieten und damit richtig gesperrt mit Zäunen und Barrieren. Ich habe das aber nicht genau verfolgt, weil ich dort nur selten bin. In den letzten Jahren war ich mehr im Odenwald unterwegs.

Ich war halt schon sehr überrascht und finde es sehr schade, sowohl für Sportler, als auch für die örtliche Gastronomie. Gerade, weil es ein mit der Zeit gewachsener Anlaufpunkt ist mit interessanten Strecken ist, der von vielen aus eigener Kraft ohne Auto erreicht wird. Das wird sich wohl jetzt verlagern. Man wird sehen...


----------



## jofland (20. Juli 2018)

Interessant ist auch, dass die nicht offiziellen Wege ausschließlich fürs Radfahren gesperrt Sinn, nicht aber fürs generelle Betreten. Dies hat zur Folge, dass die Wege potentiell begangen und erwandert werden und sich somit etablieren. Wo ist da der Sinn und die Argumentationskette des einseitigen Verbots?


----------



## Nordender (20. Juli 2018)

Naja, ein neuer Weg muss zunächst einmal mit Zustimmung des Waldeigentümers angelegt werden. Das dürfte für die wenigsten Trails, die nicht als Wanderweg ausgeschildert sind, zutreffen. Zudem gibt es gewisse Genehmigungspflichten bei diversen Naturschutzbehörden, Forst etc. Zudem knüpfen sich auch diverse Haftungsfragen daran.

Im Taunus wurde das Befahren der Wege zunächst auch ausschließlich Fahrradfahrern untersagt, mit dem Argument, dass die Wege ohne Zustimmung des Eigentümers entstanden seien. Das Paradoxe dort war allerdings, dass einige dieser Wege auf offiziellen, u.U alten Wanderkarten verzeichnet waren oder teilweise auch mal beschildert waren. Es wurde dann mit Wildschutzzonen argumentiert und Beschilderungen verlegt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gilt das Verbot mittlerweile für alle, nachdem die Zäune wieder aufgebaut wurden und mit massig Totholz verstärkt wurden wird da auch kein Wanderer mehr lang wollen. Zeitweise wurde wohl auch kontrolliert und Bußgelder wurden verhängt.

Am Kamm wurde wahrscheinlich versäumt den Dialog mit den Forstbehörden zu suchen. Da die Traildichte über die vergangenen Jahre ja relativ stabil blieb, wurde dieser Status Quo vom Forst wohl geduldet. In den letzten 1-2 Jahren sind aber am und um den Kamm der ein oder andere Trail hinzugekommen, was den Forst dann anscheinend zum Handeln bewogen hat.

Ich finde diese Entwicklung sehr bedauerlich, zumal das sicherlich nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange ist. Schilder aufzustellen ist das eine aber hält sich die Mehrzahl der Biker daran?

Die Frage ist doch auch, was der Forst damit bezwecken möchte. Ich hatte bislang immer das Gefühl, dass das Miteinander zwischen Wanderern und Bikern am Hahnenkamm sehr gut funktioniert. Zumindest war es die letzten Jahre, als ich dort noch mehrmals in der Woche biken war, noch so. Entweder weichen die Biker nun verstärkt auf die offiziellen Wanderwege aus, was das Konfliktpotenzial mit den Wanderern merklich erhöhen wird oder sie weichen auf andere Gebiete aus. Das wird den Wirt am Kamm nicht erfreuen. Oder sie fahren einfach weiter, was den Forst, sofern er konsequent bliebe, zu weiteren Handlungen (Zäune, Kontrollen, Bußgelder) zwingen würde. 

Zwar wohne ich nicht mehr in der unmittelbaren Umgebung, komme aber hin und wieder sehr gerne zum biken dort hin und fände es sehr schade, wenn es zukünftig nicht mehr möglich wäre. Ohne Dialog mit den Forstbehörden wird es aber wahrscheinlich nicht zu einer Lösung kommen. Hier wären Vereine wie die DIMB gefragt, die als zentrale Interessensvertreter die Standpunkte der Biker vertreten können.


----------



## Mtb Ede (20. Juli 2018)

Habe heute als DIMB Mitglied eine Mail an den DIMB Vorstand gesendet mit der Bitte mal mit der Stadt Alzenau zu sprechen. Wäre evtl. hilfreich wenn das viele interessierte Biker machen würden.


----------



## LDSign (20. Juli 2018)

Servus

Wir (also meine MTB-Gruppe und ich) stehen ebenfalls in Kontakt mit der Dimb (über Marc "IG Hessischer Spessart"*) und dem Forst bzw. der Stadt Alzenau. Wir haben bereits eine erste schriftliche Stellungnahme der Stadt dazu. Noch möchte ich nichts veröffentlichen, da ich nicht der Urheber bin und die Sache offen ist. Aber jedenfalls passiert etwas - die Dimb weiß bescheid.

Marc hat darum gebeten möglichst die Schilder mit GPS-Standort zu dokumentieren. Ich werde mich am Wochenende auf den Weg machen - (aber wohl nicht alles abfahren können, zumal ja jetzt die "Direktverbindungen" gesperrt sind). Falls ihr da mitmachen möchtet, würde ich die Fotos organisieren und dann weiterleiten (-> PN an mich).

Auch möchte ich euch bitten die Dimb mit einer Mitgliedschaft zu unterstützen. Wir sind nicht machtlos!

Gruß,
Frank

* ja ich weiß, Hahnenkamm ist Bayern  Marc ist grenznah und "Local"


----------



## robbi_n (20. Juli 2018)

Es gibt noch mehr Gespräche mit Forst und Stadt. Man muss sich mal besser gemeinsam organisieren. Als erster Anlaufpunkt wäre da der örtliche MTB-Verein des AMC.

Von mir dazu demnächst mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (23. Juli 2018)




----------



## jofland (23. Juli 2018)

Ich habe das Gebiet mal ungefähr nachgezeichnet. Es bedeckt nur eine relativ kleine Fläche. Insbesondere sind die Trails an den Bombenkratern vom Naturwaldreservat betroffen.


----------



## Nordender (23. Juli 2018)

Die Verbotsschilder Richtung Wasserwerk haben dann aber mit dem Naturwaldreservat nichts zu tun.


----------



## LDSign (23. Juli 2018)

Zumal der Start des Secrets außerhalb liegt, die letzten beiden Segmente aber innerhalb. Die Schilder stehen aber am Start. Hmmm...


----------



## Mtb Ede (23. Juli 2018)

Wanderer und Jäger dürfen, Mountainbiker dürfen nicht.

Ich werde den Wald weiterhin gleichberechtigt nutzen wie die anderen Interessengruppen auch.

Die Aktion ist ein weiterer Versuch die unerwünschten Mountainbiker am HK loszuwerden.


----------



## robbi_n (24. Juli 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Wanderer und Jäger dürfen, Mountainbiker dürfen nicht.
> 
> Ich werde den Wald weiterhin gleichberechtigt nutzen wie die anderen Interessengruppen auch.
> 
> Die Aktion ist ein weiterer Versuch die unerwünschten Mountainbiker am HK loszuwerden.




Man will die Biker nicht loswerden. Man will sie nur in bestimmten Bereichen nicht haben und eben einschränken. Einfach Schilder aufstellen kann aber ohne Alternative nicht funktionieren, war schon immer so. Die Zeiten der Downhiller und Shuttles sind vorbei, der Bedarf den Kamm mehrmals hoch und runter zu fahren auf geeigneten Wegen und nicht auf der Forstautobahn ist eben da, das sollte auch der Forst akzeptieren und Kompromisse eingehen.

Ein paar Aktive gibt es ja, schon seit Monaten.

Solange nicht endgültig geklärt ist was die Schilder sollen und wohin die Reise geht einfach Ruhe bewahren.

Der Artikel oben ist ziemlich alt und auch nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## Bejak (30. Juli 2018)

Der Waldbesitzer muss IMHO garnix aktzeptieren, er bestimmt, welche Wege es geben darf. Was früher mal ein Weg war, muss heute keiner mehr sein. Und von MTBlern angelegte Trails müssen auch nicht automatisch als Status Quo anerkannt werden. Schaut euch die Diskussionen um den Feldberg und Winterstein an, dort wurden einvernehmliche Lösungen gefunden.


----------



## SirTrailALot (30. Juli 2018)

Alzenau, die moderne Stadt ohne Radwege.
Die halten da leider rein garnix vom Radverkehr, sei es im Ort oder im Wald.
Das Problem ist die fehlende Lobby, hab mal paar Fahrer angesprochen einfach mal in einen Verein zu gehen und damit BDR und DIMB zu unterstützen, aber lieber wird unsinnig viel Geld für Material ausgeben als nen witzigen Betrag zu investieren.
Jeder der jetzt rum mault, sollte sich überlegen in einen Verein ein zu treten oder einen zu gründen!


----------



## Bejak (30. Juli 2018)

Alzenau = Stadt? Echt?


----------



## bobbycar (31. Juli 2018)

SirTrailALot schrieb:


> Alzenau, die moderne Stadt ohne Radwege.
> Die halten da leider rein garnix vom Radverkehr, sei es im Ort oder im Wald.
> Das Problem ist die fehlende Lobby, hab mal paar Fahrer angesprochen einfach mal in einen Verein zu gehen und damit BDR und DIMB zu unterstützen, aber lieber wird unsinnig viel Geld für Material ausgeben als nen witzigen Betrag zu investieren.
> Jeder der jetzt rum mault, sollte sich überlegen in einen Verein ein zu treten oder einen zu gründen!


Aha, also in einen Verein eintreten und alle Probleme sind gelöst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirTrailALot (31. Juli 2018)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Aha, also in einen Verein eintreten und alle Probleme sind gelöst?


Also am meisten bringt es irgendetwas durcheinander in einem Forum im Internet zu reden und sich in der Anonymität zu verbergen.


----------



## bobbycar (31. Juli 2018)

SirTrailALot schrieb:


> Also am meisten bringt es irgendetwas durcheinander in einem Forum im Internet zu reden und sich in der Anonymität zu verbergen.


Das beantwortet die Frage nicht


----------



## Baitman (31. Juli 2018)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Das beantwortet die Frage nicht



Vom Forst wurde geäußert das sie keinen Ansprechpartner hätten und die Mountainbiker ein wild zusammengewürfelter Haufen seien. 

Allein das sollte schon Grund genug sein sich zu organisieren um mit einer Stimme zu sprechen. Es kann eben nur gemeinsam gehen... Wir müssen begreifen das es unser Sport nur durch ein "Wir" weiter Bestand haben kann und nicht durch "Ich". Dazu zählt vorallem eben auch das "Wir" zusammenstehen und Kompromissbereit sind, vorallem auch erstmal den eigenen Reihen gegenüber, ZB Downhiller vs. vollverkabelte Wurstpellenfraktion.

Ich bezweifele aber stark das das gelingt, denn vielen Bikern sind Verbote sch...egal, die EUR 24,00 (die man übrigens als Gegenwert wieder in Form der Bike erhält) werden lieber in Titanschrauben investiert um 5 g  zu sparen, oder haben schlichtweg keine Lust sich mit einem solch lästigem Thema auseinanderzusetzen..


----------



## nikl69 (31. Juli 2018)

Wanderer sind auch ein 





Baitman schrieb:


> ein wild zusammengewürfelter Haufen


 ohne Ansprechpartner. Ich kann das ganze Theater nicht nachvollziehen, ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich mehr kaputt mache wie ein Wanderer mit Quadratlatschen die gern ohne Sinn und Verstand Blumen oder Sträucher rausreißen, oder Gassigeher mit ihren freilaufenenden Hunden die sie nicht im Griff haben, die Wild jagen und manchmal auch erlegen.
Auch habe ich, wenigsten bei uns, gemerkt dass die meisten wilden Pfade eben genau durch diese entstehen, nämlich im Winter wenn Schnee liegt und man mit sauberen Schuhen quer durch den Wald stapft. Genau die, die mit ihrem Hund im Auto bis an den Waldrand fahren und denen jede Abkürzung recht ist.
Rücksichtslose Ignoranten gibts überall, warum ich schlimmer sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht. Natürlich darf die Natur nicht darunter leiden und Wurzel ausgraben sollte einem der normale Verstand verbieten und vielleicht sollte man auch BEVOR man im Wald irgendetwas baut mit dem Forst reden. Es sollte klar sein dass die in ihrem Wald machen können was sie wollen das ist keine öffentliche Straße sondern heute oft in Privatbesitz. In Büdingen verbietet der Eigentümer sogar das Spazierengehen.
Das Haus dort oben hat genügen Besucher und wenn Mtbler wegfallen dann kommen jetzt genügend "Möchtegernmofas" genannt E-Bikes dazu, die kamen ja früher nicht hoch. Dadurch ist aber natürlich noch mehr los im Wald und wird dadurch nicht besser. Auf das Haus würd ich also auch nicht hoffen. Aber, ich kenn deren Einstellung nicht.
Schade ist das alles.............. aber ich würde mich jetzt einfach etwas zurück halten um denen nicht noch eine Bestätigung zu geben und noch mehr zu verägern und erstmal abwarten was die Offiziellen so sagen. Provokation ist jetzt bestimmt die schlechteste Wahl.


----------



## Baitman (31. Juli 2018)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Wanderer sind auch ein  ohne Ansprechpartner. Ich kann das ganze Theater nicht nachvollziehen, ich weiß wirklich nicht was ich mehr kaputt mache wie ein Wanderer mit Quadratlatschen die gern ohne Sinn und Verstand Blumen oder Sträucher rausreißen, oder Gassigeher mit ihren freilaufenenden Hunden die sie nicht im Griff haben, die Wild jagen und manchmal auch erlegen.
> Auch habe ich, wenigsten bei uns, gemerkt dass die meisten wilden Pfade eben genau durch diese entstehen, nämlich im Winter wenn Schnee liegt und man mit sauberen Schuhen quer durch den Wald stapft. Genau die, die mit ihrem Hund im Auto bis an den Waldrand fahren und denen jede Abkürzung recht ist.
> Rücksichtslose Ignoranten gibts überall, warum ich schlimmer sein soll erschließt sich mir nicht. Natürlich darf die Natur nicht darunter leiden und Wurzel ausgraben sollte einem der normale Verstand verbieten und vielleicht sollte man auch BEVOR man im Wald irgendetwas baut mit dem Forst reden. Es sollte klar sein dass die in ihrem Wald machen können was sie wollen das ist keine öffentliche Straße sondern heute oft in Privatbesitz. In Büdingen verbietet der Eigentümer sogar das Spazierengehen.
> Das Haus dort oben hat genügen Besucher und wenn Mtbler wegfallen dann kommen jetzt genügend "Möchtegernmofas" genannt E-Bikes dazu, die kamen ja früher nicht hoch. Dadurch ist aber natürlich noch mehr los im Wald und wird dadurch nicht besser. Auf das Haus würd ich also auch nicht hoffen. Aber, ich kenn deren Einstellung nicht.
> Schade ist das alles.............. aber ich würde mich jetzt einfach etwas zurück halten um denen nicht noch eine Bestätigung zu geben und noch mehr zu verägern und erstmal abwarten was die Offiziellen so sagen. Provokation ist jetzt bestimmt die schlechteste Wahl.



Selbstverständlich gibt es im Einzugsgebiet des Hahnenkamms viele Wandervereine, die auch für die Wegemarkierungen zuständig und eben Ansprechpartner des Forsts sind. Die meisten davon sind auch im DAV oder DWV organisiert. Der DAV ist einer der mitgliedstärksten Verbände in Deutschland. 356 Mitgliedsvereine und 1.237.810 Mitglieder. Der DWV hat nochmal 600.00 Mitglieder und 60 Stützpunkte, einer davon zb der Spessartbund.

Du hast ja sicher recht mit deinen Ausführungen. Das wissen wir alle. Es nützt nur nichts das immer wieder intern zu kommunizieren. Es muss einfach starke Lobbyarbeit nach aussen vorangetrieben werden. Das geht eben nur mit einem mitgliedstarken Verband. Da der ADFC und BDR die MTB´ler nur stiefmütterlich behandelt, bleibt nur die DIMB.


----------



## Mtb Ede (31. Juli 2018)

Ich bin DIMB Mitglied und habe diesen auch über das Thema HK informiert.
Was die DIMB bis jetzt unternommen hat ,weiß ich (noch) nicht.

Gerne würde ich mich auch mit den Mtb ler die gerne am HK fahren mal treffen, idealerweise mit dem zuständigen DIMB Mann.


----------



## SirTrailALot (31. Juli 2018)

Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Ich bin DIMB Mitglied und habe diesen auch über das Thema HK informiert.
> Was die DIMB bis jetzt unternommen hat ,weiß ich (noch) nicht.
> 
> Gerne würde ich mich auch mit den Mtb ler die gerne am HK fahren mal treffen, idealerweise mit dem zuständigen DIMB Mann.



Ich würde dazu kommen, wohne ja direkt am Fuß vom Kamm


----------



## LDSign (31. Juli 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Vom Forst wurde geäußert das sie keinen Ansprechpartner hätten und die Mountainbiker ein wild zusammengewürfelter Haufen seien.
> 
> Allein das sollte schon Grund genug sein sich zu organisieren um mit einer Stimme zu sprechen. Es kann eben nur gemeinsam gehen... Wir müssen begreifen das es unser Sport nur durch ein "Wir" weiter Bestand haben kann und nicht durch "Ich". Dazu zählt vorallem eben auch das "Wir" zusammenstehen und Kompromissbereit sind, vorallem auch erstmal den eigenen Reihen gegenüber, ZB Downhiller vs. vollverkabelte Wurstpellenfraktion.
> 
> Ich bezweifele aber stark das das gelingt, denn vielen Bikern sind Verbote sch...egal, die EUR 24,00 (die man übrigens als Gegenwert wieder in Form der Bike erhält) werden lieber in Titanschrauben investiert um 5 g  zu sparen, oder haben schlichtweg keine Lust sich mit einem solch lästigem Thema auseinanderzusetzen..



Dem gibt es wenig hinzuzufügen - also auf zur Dimb


SirTrailALot schrieb:


> Ich würde dazu kommen, wohne ja direkt am Fuß vom Kamm



Wäre ebenfalls gerne dabei...


----------



## Baitman (31. Juli 2018)

Das Problem ist das es für den Hahnenkamm nicht wirklich eine zuständige IG gibt. Nur die IG hessischer Spessart. Dort läuft zwar jetzt erstmal alles zusammen, aber ich halte es schon für sinnvoll wenn es auch eine IG für den bayerischen Spessart gäbe, oder die IG hessischer Spessart erweitert werden kann. Leider ist die IG hessischer Spessart mittlerweile zu einer One Man Show geschrumpft, die letzten Versammlungen wurden kaum mehr von den Mitgliedern wahrgenommen. Das sah bis vor zwei jahren noch anders aus, siehe Flowtrail Bad Orb. Das kann unmöglich alles von einem Mann alleine gemanagt werden. Im benachbarten Taunus sieht das anders aus, da gibt es einige mehr Aktive.

Im Moment geht es erstmal darum alle Informationen zu sammeln und zu kanalisieren. Auch alle Informationen die der Forst gegenüber den Bikern vor Ort geäußert und schriftlich dargelegt hat. Auch alle Schilder mit exakter Position.

Wer etwas beizutragen hat, bitte Informationen an marc.steffens at dimb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (31. Juli 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> . Es muss einfach starke Lobbyarbeit nach aussen vorangetrieben werden. Das geht eben nur mit einem mitgliedstarken Verband.



Ja, absolut.

Ich weiß dass es viele Wanderer gibt und mit Sicherheit auch unmengen mehr wie Mtbler, deswegen werden die auch deutlich weniger Probleme haben Mitglieder und besonders aktive Mitglieder zu finden. Die Wanderer/ Fußgänger/ Gassigänger die ich meine sind aber bestimmt nicht in Vereinen. 
Ich bin aber trotzden auch der Meinung dass man es intern immer wieder ansprechen muss da es ja leider auch ignorante, rücksichtslose Biker gibt und vielleicht denkt der ein oder andere irgendwann mal nach, wenn er es oft genug liest und ändert vielleicht was. Es sind doch einige hier die wild drauflos gebaut haben....... ( wenn das alles mit Absprache mit dem Forst passiert ist, entschuldige ich mich gern!)

Warum wurde eigentlich der Kamm außen vor gelassen? der Spessartbund und wer da sonst noch dabei ist, macht(machen) doch wirklich viel, finde die Arbeit super. Wenn ich mir anschaue was allein in Bad Orb gemacht wurde und wird. Wenn ich dort bin, achte ich auch auf die Strecke und helfe gern mit diese sauber zu halten. Es kommen 3 neue Routen dazu. Bad Orb ist wirklich nicht die Stadt von der man das zu erst denken würde. Die neuen Strecken führen in Neuses vorbei und auch der Buchberg wird intigriert.


----------



## bobbycar (1. August 2018)

HK und Orb sind ja nun wirklich nicht vergleichbar, was aber auch gut ist... der Hinweis, dass man auf Strecken acht gibt oder... sich vielleicht mal bei einem Bautag arrangiert, ist meines Erachtens einer der Gegenargumente gegen 'offizielle' / gebaute Strecken: das Engagement von Bikern ist gering, alles wollen biken, mal ne Schippe in die Hand nehmen scheinen manche als Beleidigung anzusehen.
One Man Shows gibt es genug, daher nutzt es allein null, in nen Verein beizutreten. Da hilft auch der Appell daran, einen Vereinsbeitrag zu leisten statt Titanschrauben zu kaufen, wenig. Leider.

P.S. ich bin in nem Verein, leiste brav den Beitrag und hab bzgl. dem Bau einer öffentlichen Strecke schon miterlebt, dass erstens immer neue Steine von Behörden-/Amtsseite in den Weg gelegt werden, wenn sich auch nur einer gänzlich sperrt, und zweitens wie die eigenen Vereinsreihen auseinanderfallen können, weil da extrem im Innern viel Konfliktpotential besteht oder ausgelöst werden kann.
Alles echt schade.


----------



## ml IX (1. August 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das es für den Hahnenkamm nicht wirklich eine zuständige IG gibt. Nur die IG hessischer Spessart. Dort läuft zwar jetzt erstmal alles zusammen, aber ich halte es schon für sinnvoll wenn es auch eine IG für den bayerischen Spessart gäbe, oder die IG hessischer Spessart erweitert werden kann. Leider ist die IG hessischer Spessart mittlerweile zu einer One Man Show geschrumpft, die letzten Versammlungen wurden kaum mehr von den Mitgliedern wahrgenommen. Das sah bis vor zwei jahren noch anders aus, siehe Flowtrail Bad Orb. Das kann unmöglich alles von einem Mann alleine gemanagt werden. Im benachbarten Taunus sieht das anders aus, da gibt es einige mehr Aktive.
> 
> Im Moment geht es erstmal darum alle Informationen zu sammeln und zu kanalisieren. Auch alle Informationen die der Forst gegenüber den Bikern vor Ort geäußert und schriftlich dargelegt hat. Auch alle Schilder mit exakter Position.
> 
> Wer etwas beizutragen hat, bitte Informationen an marc.steffens at dimb.de




Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 
War am Samstag mit eunem Local on Tour und habe mir mal einen Überblick verschafft.
Habe ihm auch vorgeschlagen eine IG zu gründen und dies wurde auch positiv aufgefasst. 
Es macht auf jeden Fall Sinn, um somit als Interessengemeinschaft vor Ort und im Umkreis aufgestellt zu sein, damit man für solche Fälle als Ansprechpartner da ist. Zudem kann man da auch schneller reagieren und hat den Vorteil des Background eines Verbandes.

Ich von meiner Seite aus bin gerne bereit da beratend und vermittelnd zur Verfügung zu stehen.


----------



## SirTrailALot (1. August 2018)

Ich hatte mal 2007 mit der DIMB über eine IG gesprochen, hatte damals aber leider niemanden finden können der mitmacht.
Unterstützen würde ich es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Bejak (1. August 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Leider ist die IG hessischer Spessart mittlerweile zu einer One Man Show geschrumpft, die letzten Versammlungen wurden kaum mehr von den Mitgliedern wahrgenommen. Das sah bis vor zwei jahren noch anders aus, siehe Flowtrail Bad Orb. Das kann unmöglich alles von einem Mann alleine gemanagt werden. Im benachbarten Taunus sieht das anders aus, da gibt es einige mehr Aktive.


Genau. Auf jeden Fall mit DIMB Taunus sprechen, die haben viel Erfahrung und können sicher mit Rat helfen. Siehe entsprechende Threads in diesem Forum.


----------



## SirTrailALot (2. August 2018)

Also ich war gestern mal unterwegs. Ich habe die Schilder bisher nur auf den Illegalen Trails gesehen. Alle andere Trails konnte man ungehindert fahren. Ich werde die Tage mal weiter schauen. Vielleicht kann mal jemand Dokumentieren welche Wanderwege gesperrt wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (2. August 2018)

Welcher Trail ist legal ?


----------



## robbi_n (2. August 2018)

Das es keinen Ansprechpartner gibt ist falsch, den gibt es und der ist schon ne Weile an Lösungen am arbeiten, das ist aber aus bestimmten Gründen nicht so einfach. Ebenso gibt es damit einen Verein mit sogar eigener Strecke dort. Daher ist auch das Thema IG DIMB bis Dato nicht relevant gewesen. 

Legal wenn man das so nennen kann ist nur der Trail nach Kälberau.

Daher abwarten und Ruhe bewahren. Und auf keinen Fall den Forst oder Wanderer provozieren oder ähnliches. Ich habe bis auf vereinzelte Radfahrer in den letztzen Jahren gute Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## nikl69 (2. August 2018)

Ich war heut am Kamm und hab mal geschaut. Den einzigen gesperrten Trail den ich entdeckt hab, ist der hinterm Haus, alles anderen waren frei. So ein großes Problem scheint das nicht zu sein...........


----------



## Nordender (2. August 2018)

Dann kennst du nicht alle


----------



## LDSign (2. August 2018)

Es sind 6 Schilder soweit...


----------



## nikl69 (2. August 2018)

Ich hab wirklich nicht den ganzen Kamm abgesucht, aber ich bin an vielen Trails vorbei und wenn 6 Schilder irgendwo stehen von sovielen Trails   Nein,  das seh ich noch nicht als Problem. Aber das kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Baitman (3. August 2018)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Ich hab wirklich nicht den ganzen Kamm abgesucht, aber ich bin an vielen Trails vorbei und wenn 6 Schilder irgendwo stehen von sovielen Trails   Nein,  das seh ich noch nicht als Problem. Aber das kann ja jeder für sich entscheiden.



Das Problem ist das der Forst uns als Problem bzw. Störfaktor sieht und uns, wenn überhaubt , am besten nur auf den breiten geschotterten Forstwegen sehen möchte.

Und vor allem rechtlich vollkommen falsch argumentiert wird:

-er wäre bei Unfällen auf "nicht geeigneten Wegen" haftbar und
-Trails/Pfade (legale Wanderwege oder illegale angelegte Trails) wären keine "geeigneten Wege" für uns

Das eine solche Denke über kurz oder lang zu weiteren Repressalien führt liegt auf der Hand.
Hier gilt es Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten. Hinweise von Privatpersonen oder Splittergrüppchen diesbezüglich prallen dort ab. Aber wenn eine Rechtsabteilung eines Verbandes dort aufschlägt könnte die Sache anders ausgehen...


----------



## nikl69 (3. August 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das der Forst uns als Problem bzw. Störfaktor sieht und uns, wenn überhaubt , am besten nur auf den breiten geschotterten Forstwegen sehen möchte.
> 
> Und vor allem rechtlich vollkommen falsch argumentiert wird:
> 
> ...



Ich geb dir komplett recht. Mich nervt es auch dass sie uns warum auch immer, nicht wollen. Auch nervt mich es dass mir ständig einer sagt welche Wege für mich geeignet sind und mich nervt es wahnsinnig dass ich auch offizielle Wanderwege nicht nutzen soll. Ich mach nicht mehr oder weniger kaputt als Wanderer und deswegen nutze ich diese Wege auch, mit gutem Gewissen. Ich denke aber, dass viele Argumente einfach nur vorgezogen sind.
Ich versuche aber auch die andere Seite zu sehen, versuche objektive zu sein und da ist gerade der Kamm ein wunderbares Beispiel. Wenn du mal überlegst und anschaust wieviel Trails mittlerweile dort sind die auch rege genuzt werden, sieht man dass der Kamm schon heftig durchzogen ist und jedes Jahr, meist nach dem Winter, sind Neue da, wer auch immer sie gemacht hat. Dazu kommen noch die wilden Bauten. Insgesamt sind gerade rund ums Haus, die Süd, Nord und Ost Seite voll mit Trails. Wieviel sollen noch dazu kommen und gedulded werden? 
Wie gesagt, die Argumente die meist angebracht werden, halte ich für falsch und vorgezogen, dass aber der Forst darauf achten muss und das ganze nich einfach laufen lassen kann ist mit völlig klar und ich finde es zu teilen auch gut, oder wohin soll dort die Reise gehen?

Ich kann aber nicht vernünftig diskutieren solang ich hier die Argumente für die Sperrungen nicht kenne und solang das Biken nicht komplett verboten wird, ist die momentane Einschränkung für mich in Ordnung


----------



## mw.dd (3. August 2018)

Nordender schrieb:


> Naja, ein neuer Weg muss zunächst einmal mit Zustimmung des Waldeigentümers angelegt werden. Das dürfte für die wenigsten Trails, die nicht als Wanderweg ausgeschildert sind, zutreffen. Zudem gibt es gewisse Genehmigungspflichten bei diversen Naturschutzbehörden, Forst etc. Zudem knüpfen sich auch diverse Haftungsfragen daran.
> 
> Im Taunus wurde das Befahren der Wege zunächst auch ausschließlich Fahrradfahrern untersagt, mit dem Argument, dass die Wege ohne Zustimmung des Eigentümers entstanden seien. Das Paradoxe dort war allerdings, dass einige dieser Wege auf offiziellen, u.U alten Wanderkarten verzeichnet waren oder teilweise auch mal beschildert waren. Es wurde dann mit Wildschutzzonen argumentiert und Beschilderungen verlegt. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gilt das Verbot mittlerweile für alle, nachdem die Zäune wieder aufgebaut wurden und mit massig Totholz verstärkt wurden wird da auch kein Wanderer mehr lang wollen. Zeitweise wurde wohl auch kontrolliert und Bußgelder wurden verhängt.
> 
> ...


Hahnenkamm/Alzenau ist Bayern, oder? Die Rechtslage unterscheidet sich von der in Hessen (Taunus) doch erheblich.
@Sun on Tour hat dazu hier im Forum zwei sehr schöne Threads in mühevoller Arbeit erstellt; diese bitte vor dem Verbreiten von Halbwahrheiten durchlesen.


Baitman schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich gibt es im Einzugsgebiet des Hahnenkamms viele Wandervereine, die auch für die Wegemarkierungen zuständig und eben Ansprechpartner des Forsts sind. Die meisten davon sind auch im DAV oder DWV organisiert. Der DAV ist einer der mitgliedstärksten Verbände in Deutschland. 356 Mitgliedsvereine und 1.237.810 Mitglieder. Der DWV hat nochmal 600.00 Mitglieder und 60 Stützpunkte, einer davon zb der Spessartbund.


Der prozentuale Anteil der organisierten Wanderer dürfte trotzdem noch geringer sein als der der organisierten Radfahrer.


Baitman schrieb:


> Das eine solche Denke über kurz oder lang zu weiteren Repressalien führt liegt auf der Hand.


Wichtig ist, das die Mountainbiker ihre Rechte kennen und nicht von vornherein klein beigeben.
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rechtslage-in-bayern.739850/


----------



## Baitman (3. August 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hahnenkamm/Alzenau ist Bayern, oder? Die Rechtslage unterscheidet sich von der in Hessen (Taunus) doch erheblich.
> @Sun on Tour hat dazu hier im Forum zwei sehr schöne Threads in mühevoller Arbeit erstellt; diese bitte vor dem Verbreiten von Halbwahrheiten durchlesen.
> 
> Der prozentuale Anteil der organisierten Wanderer dürfte trotzdem noch geringer sein als der der organisierten Radfahrer.
> ...



Mir ist der Faden bekannt und konnte ihn auch schon gut gebrauchen... Interessiert hat die Rechtslage den Forst dennoch nicht. Ich stellte mir die Frage ob es Sinn macht dem nachzugehen oder sich erstmal zu sammeln und das Feld der DIMB zu überlassen. Letzteres halte ich für den sinnvolleren Weg.

Bezüglich der Wanderer gebe ich dir recht. Dennoch sind im Einzugsbegiet des HK mehrere Wandervereine und große Interessengruppen ansässig die bei den Wanderverbänden organisiert und Mitgliedsstark sind. Bei den Bikern ist es meines Wissens nach nur eine kleine Splittergruppe https://www.amc-alzenau.de/ Ein Hinweis zur Mitgliedschaft in einem Radverband konnte ich der Seite nicht entnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (3. August 2018)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Ich geb dir komplett recht. Mich nervt es auch dass sie uns warum auch immer, nicht wollen. Auch nervt mich es dass mir ständig einer sagt welche Wege für mich geeignet sind und mich nervt es wahnsinnig dass ich auch offizielle Wanderwege nicht nutzen soll. Ich mach nicht mehr oder weniger kaputt als Wanderer und deswegen nutze ich diese Wege auch, mit gutem Gewissen. Ich denke aber, dass viele Argumente einfach nur vorgezogen sind.
> Ich versuche aber auch die andere Seite zu sehen, versuche objektive zu sein und da ist gerade der Kamm ein wunderbares Beispiel. Wenn du mal überlegst und anschaust wieviel Trails mittlerweile dort sind die auch rege genuzt werden, sieht man dass der Kamm schon heftig durchzogen ist und jedes Jahr, meist nach dem Winter, sind Neue da, wer auch immer sie gemacht hat. Dazu kommen noch die wilden Bauten. Insgesamt sind gerade rund ums Haus, die Süd, Nord und Ost Seite voll mit Trails. Wieviel sollen noch dazu kommen und gedulded werden?
> Wie gesagt, die Argumente die meist angebracht werden, halte ich für falsch und vorgezogen, dass aber der Forst darauf achten muss und das ganze nich einfach laufen lassen kann ist mit völlig klar und ich finde es zu teilen auch gut, oder wohin soll dort die Reise gehen?
> 
> Ich kann aber nicht vernünftig diskutieren solang ich hier die Argumente für die Sperrungen nicht kenne und solang das Biken nicht komplett verboten wird, ist die momentane Einschränkung für mich in Ordnung



Ist schon richtig das in letzter Zeit einige neue Trails hinzugekommen sind.

Die Wanderer stiefeln aber auch rum wo Sie wollen, Abkürzungen etc.
Viele Trails sind durch Wanderer erst entstanden.
Jeder macht halt sein Ding, also machen wir unseres...

Viele Wanderer machen auch Meldung über die Biker ,weil sie sich einfach gestört fühlen.

Der Förster hatte uns mal vor längerer Zeit bei einer Begegnung im Wald gesagt was er von uns Bikern hält. 

Ich glaube nicht das er große Zugeständnisse machen wird.


----------



## robbi_n (3. August 2018)

doppelt


----------



## robbi_n (3. August 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Das eine solche Denke über kurz oder lang zu weiteren Repressalien führt liegt auf der Hand.
> Hier gilt es Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten. Hinweise von Privatpersonen oder Splittergrüppchen diesbezüglich prallen dort ab. Aber wenn eine Rechtsabteilung eines Verbandes dort aufschlägt könnte die Sache anders ausgehen...




Diese Splittergruppe ist sehr engagiert und hat auch schon einiges erarbeitet, sobald es spruchreif ist wird es infos geben. Die DIMB wird sicher mit ins Boot geholt, ist alles in Arbeit.

Ob und wie es dann weitergeht muss man schauen, aber aktuell sehe ich den AMC als besten Ansprechpartner.

Gerne kann man sich auch mal oben treffen und alles persönlich bequatschen.

Manpower wird sicher bald gebraucht werden


----------



## mw.dd (4. August 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Interessiert hat die Rechtslage den Forst dennoch nicht. Ich stellte mir die Frage ob es Sinn macht dem nachzugehen oder sich erstmal zu sammeln und das Feld der DIMB zu überlassen. Letzteres halte ich für den sinnvolleren Weg.


Der Forst kennt die Rechtslage und wahrscheinlich auch den verlinkten Thread; es sollte ihnen im Interesse des Rechtsfriedens auch daran gelegen sein, dass diese "Rechtslage" auch von allen beachtet wird. 
Die Zum zweiten und dritten Satz: Man kann das eine tun, um die ohne das andere zu lassen.


----------



## fuerstfanta (5. August 2018)

Hallo. 

Wohne in Seligenstadt und fahre oft am Hahnenkamm.
In Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß in letzter Zeit viele neue Trails entstanden sind, habe ich schon befürchtet, daß es zu Sperrungen kommen wird. Einige der Trails sind aber wirklich reine MTB Trails, wie der am Schäferskopf. Dorthin wird sich kein Wanderer verirren. 

Ich bin gerne bereit bei mich aktiv bei der Lobbyarbeit zu engagieren, wenn es dazu dient, weiter gut am Hahnenkamm Mountainbike fahren zu können. Werde mal die entsprechenden Leute kontatktieren bzw. schreibt mich einfach an.

DIMB Mitgliedschaft werde ich auch gleich mal checken. Wollte ich schon lange mal machen


----------



## SirTrailALot (13. August 2018)

Die ganzen Schilder sind wieder weg? Weis jemand was passiert ist?


----------



## fuerstfanta (13. August 2018)

Seit wann? Ich war am Samstag oben und da stand das Schild direkt hinter dem Haus noch!


----------



## SirTrailALot (13. August 2018)

Hinter dem Haus hab ich jetzt nicht geschaut, aber an diversen Punkten wo die Schilder standen sind keine mehr.


----------



## Mtb Ede (13. August 2018)

Da wurde wohl nochmal die Rechtslage geprüft, auf jeden Fall mal eine gute Nachricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (13. August 2018)

Das ist interessant... Da muss ich mal nachhaken...


----------



## Bejak (13. August 2018)

Komisch, nebenan im Eisbären-Thread wurde gerade heute geschrieben, die Schilder wären noch da?


----------



## robbi_n (15. August 2018)

Einige Schilder stehen noch , einige sind weg.

Ich hoffe nicht das diese jemand mutwillig entfernt hat. Das wäre sicher kontraproduktiv.

Robbi


----------



## Mtb Ede (16. August 2018)

HK, heute


----------



## fuerstfanta (17. August 2018)

Hallo!

Bin auch gestern abend ne Runde gefahren. Schäferskopf steht noch und das direkt hinterm HAhnenkammhaus. An den weiteren Einstiegen bei den Querwegen zu "Secret" und "Official" habe ich keine Schilder gesehen. Flowline ist auch unbeschildert. 

@Mtb Ede: wo sind die Bilder entstanden? Das erste ist vermutlich hinterm HK-Haus und der Rest?


----------



## Mtb Ede (17. August 2018)

fuerstfanta : Spielt ja eigentlich keine Rolle wo die alle stehen. Ich wollte mir nur selbst ein Bild machen, weil  hier geschrieben wurde die Schilder wären weg. Eins wurde anscheinend schon mal umgehauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (18. August 2018)

Es sind Schilder mutwillig verschwunden, diese werden aber wieder aufgestellt und es wäre schön wenn man das Entfernen den dafür zuständigen überlassen würde.

Ändert ja nix an de Situation ob man selber die Trails fährt oder eben nicht.


----------



## Marc555 (22. August 2018)

Auch mal dazusenfen:
Wenn man zu den locals auch nur ein bisschen Kontakt hat (z.b. hier übers Forum) und bekommt mit, dass es besser ist zunächst nicht die mit Verbotsschildern gespickten Trails zu nutzen, dann halte ich mich dran. 
Da braucht es keine Grundsatzdiskussion über Gesetze oder sonstige Waldnutzer.
Schon schlimm genug, dass 90% der Mitleser nur ihren Auftrag darin sehen die Trails zu fahren. Frei nach dem Motto "Mir doch egal wer da baut, ich mach mir hier nicht die Hände dreckig"

In diesem Sinne


----------



## mw.dd (23. August 2018)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wenn man zu den locals auch nur ein bisschen Kontakt hat (z.b. hier übers Forum) und bekommt mit, dass es besser ist zunächst nicht die mit Verbotsschildern gespickten Trails zu nutzen, dann halte ich mich dran.
> Da braucht es keine Grundsatzdiskussion über Gesetze oder sonstige Waldnutzer.


Was willst Du damit sagen? Das man willkürliche Verbote einfach so akzeptieren sollte?


----------



## ml IX (23. August 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Was willst Du damit sagen? Das man willkürliche Verbote einfach so akzeptieren sollte?



Nicht akzeptieren, aber derzeit finden Gespräche statt und wir sollten erstmal abwarten  was dabei rauskommt. Nicht unnötig Öl ins Feuer gießen


----------



## Bejak (23. August 2018)

Möglicherweise sind die Verbotsschilder auch keine Willkür, sondern lassen sich begründen, durch Gesetzte, Naturschutz, was weiß ich. Also besser erstmal die Füße still halten und abwarten, was bei den Gesprächen rauskommt.


----------



## mw.dd (23. August 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> sondern lassen sich begründen, durch Gesetzte, Naturschutz, was weiß ich.


Deswegen ja:


mw.dd schrieb:


> Wichtig ist, das die Mountainbiker ihre Rechte kennen und nicht von vornherein klein beigeben.


----------



## Bejak (23. August 2018)

Es gibt kein Recht, überall fahren zu dürfen. Schon garnicht abseits der (offiziellen!) Waldwege.


----------



## mw.dd (23. August 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Recht, überall fahren zu dürfen. Schon garnicht abseits der (offiziellen!) Waldwege.


Danke für die (unnötige) Belehrung. Hast Du den oben verlinkten Thread zur Rechtslage schon durch?


----------



## Marc555 (23. August 2018)

Es gibt halt immer Menschen die glauben der Planet dreht sich um sie selbst.
Der aufmerksame Leser konnte allerdings feststellen, dass ich die Meinung der geschätzten localen MTB Gemeinde als (für mich) ( und andere mit Hirn) relevant hervorgehoben habe, nicht die der anderen "Sonnensysteme".
Wen Du lieber mw.dd glaubst auf die Meinung derer die, diese Trails (durch bauen im Schweisse ihres Angesichts) erst ermöglicht haben, scheissen zu müssen, dann darfst Du dir gerne meine zwei Hände vorstellen, die dir jeweils einen Finger entgegenstrecken. (Anm. Es ist nicht der Ringfinger).
Man sollte soviel Hirn in der Birne haben um zu wissen wann man sich zurückhält, auch wenn man weis das man im Recht ist, anstatt mit heruntergelassender Hose dieses zu zelebrieren. Es gibt immer einer der am längeren Hebel sitzt und und Gründe einen Weg zu sperren (auch dauerhaft) gibt es einige.
Also benimm Dich bitte.
Danke.


----------



## Marc555 (23. August 2018)

Es gibt halt immer Menschen die glauben der Planet dreht sich um sie selbst.
Der aufmerksame Leser konnte allerdings feststellen, dass ich die Meinung der localen MTB Gemeinde als (für mich) ( und andere mit Hirn) relevant hervorgehoben habe, nicht die der anderen "Sonnensysteme".
Wen Du lieber mw.dd glaubst auf die Meinung derer die, diese Trails (durch bauen im Schweisse ihres Angesichts) erst ermöglicht haben, scheissen zu müssen, dann darfst Du dir gerne meine zwei Hände vorstellen, die dir jeweils einen Finger entgegenstrecken. (Anm. Es ist nicht der Ringfinger). 
Man sollte soviel Hirn in der Birne haben um zu wissen wann man sich zurückhält, auch wenn man weis das man im Recht ist, anstatt mit heruntergelassender Hose dieses zu zelebrieren. Es gibt immer einer der am längeren Hebel sitzt und und Gründe einen Weg zu sperren (auch dauerhaft) gibt es einige.
Also benimm Dich bitte.
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (23. August 2018)

Ja, habe ich. Sehr sehr viel Text. Sehr viele Fallstricke. Sperren DÜRFEN eingerichtet werden,


_Sperren können errichtet werden, wenn andernfalls die zulässige Nutzung des Grundstücks nicht unerheblich behindert oder eingeschränkt würde. Das gilt insbesondere, wenn die Beschädigung von Forstkulturen, Sonderkulturen oder sonstigen Nutzpflanzen zu erwarten ist, ..._
...

_Flächen können ..., zur Durchführung von landschaftspflegerischen Vorhaben oder forstwirtschaftlichen Maßnahmen, ... kurzzeitig gesperrt werden._

und

_§ 4 
Betreten des Waldes 
(1) Der Waldbesitzer hat das Betreten des Waldes durch Erholungssuchende zu dulden. Er kann das Betreten des Waldes mit Genehmigung der nach Landesrecht zuständigen Behörde beschränken. Die Genehmigung darf nur erteilt werden, soweit die Beschränkung zur Erhaltung, zur forstwirtschaftlichen Pflege oder zur Nutzung des Waldes, zur Wildhege oder zur Sicherheit der Waldbesucher notwendig ist_​_
bzw. auf Bundesebene einheitlich:
_
_§ 4 
Betreten des Waldes 
(1) Der Waldbesitzer hat das Betreten des Waldes durch Erholungssuchende zu dulden. Er kann das Betreten des Waldes mit Genehmigung der nach Landesrecht zuständigen Behörde beschränken. Die Genehmigung darf nur erteilt werden, soweit die Beschränkung zur Erhaltung, zur forstwirtschaftlichen Pflege oder zur Nutzung des Waldes, zur Wildhege oder zur Sicherheit der Waldbesucher notwendig ist. Vorübergehende Beschränkungen, die zur Sicherheit der Waldbesucher sofort getroffen werden müssen, bedürfen keiner Genehmigung. _​
Die Schilder dürfen also aufgestellt werden. Nochwas interessantes:

_Nach Absatz 1 *hat der Waldbesitzer das Betreten des Waldes durch Erholungssuchende zu dulden*. Insoweit kann er sich nicht auf die sonst mit dem Eigentum (§§ 903, 1004 BGB) und dem Besitz (§§ 858 ff. BGB) verbundenen Rechte berufen. Aus der bloßen Duldungspflicht des Waldbesitzers folgt, daß er das Betreten des Waldes nicht von einem Entgelt abhängig machen darf, andererseits aber auch, daß die Waldbesucher den Wald auf eigene Gefahr betreten, soweit sich nicht bei besonderen Umständen aus den allgemeinen Grundsätzen der Verkehrssicherungspflicht etwas anderes ergibt.
Der Begriff „Betreten" ist im weiten Sinne zu verstehen, umfaßt also außer dem Begehen z. B. auch die Benutzung von Skiern und Handschlitten sowie das Mitführen von Kinderwagen oder Fahrrädern, nicht aber *das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen* aller Art, z. B. mit einem Moped, oder *das Reiten*._​
Interessant dabei ist das "Mitführen eines Fahrrades". Für mich bedeutet das - extrem ausgelegt - nicht "fahren", sondern "schieben". Schließlich fährt man einen Kinderwagen auch nicht, sondern man schiebt ihn.

Artikel 16 (Entwurf 1972)
Benutzung von Wegen zum Wandern und Radfahren
_(1) Jedermann darf auf Privatwegen in der freien Natur wandern und, soweit sich die Wege hierfür eignen, mit Fahrzeugen ohne Motorkraft fahren. _​
Nochmal Glück gehabt, seit 1972 ist Fahrradfahren im Wald doch erlaubt... Der Wahnisnn...

Weiter gehts:

_Der in Satz 1 festgelegte Grundsatz erfährt durch die Sätze 2 und 3 die nach der Sachlage gebotenen Ausnahmen. Danach kann der Waldbesitzer das Betreten des Waldes beschränken, d. h. unter Umständen auch ganz verbieten, soweit die Beschränkung zur Erhaltung, zur forstwirtschaftlichen Pflege und zur Nutzung des Waldes, zur Wildhege oder zur Sicherheit der Waldbesucher zeitlich oder räumlich notwendig ist. Die Gründe, die eine Beschränkung rechtfertigen können, sind erschöpfend aufgezählt. Um ungerechtfertigten Beschränkungen vorzubeugen, bedarf der Waldbesitzer der Genehmigung der nach Landesrecht zuständigen Behörde, soweit nicht zur Sicherheit der Waldbesucher Sofortmaßnahmen geboten sind._​
Und
_
Art. 33
 Zulässigkeit von Sperren
 Grundeigentümer oder sonstige Berechtigte dürfen der Allgemeinheit das Betreten von Grundstücken in der freien Natur durch Sperren im Sinn des Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 2 nur unter folgenden Voraussetzungen verwehren:
_


_

Sperren können errichtet werden, wenn andernfalls die zulässige Nutzung des Grundstücks nicht unerheblich behindert oder eingeschränkt würde. Das gilt insbesondere, wenn die Beschädigung von Forstkulturen, Sonderkulturen oder sonstigen Nutzpflanzen zu erwarten ist, oder wenn das Grundstück regelmäßig von einer Vielzahl von Personen betreten und dadurch in seinem Ertrag erheblich gemindert oder in unzumutbarer Weise beschädigt oder verunreinigt wird.

Bei Wohngrundstücken ist eine Beschränkung nur für den Wohnbereich zulässig, der sich nach den berechtigten Wohnbedürfnissen und nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten bestimmt.

Flächen können aus Gründen des Naturschutzes, zur Durchführung von landschaftspflegerischen Vorhaben oder forstwirtschaftlichen Maßnahmen, von Jagden, ferner zur Vorbereitung und Durchführung sportlicher Wettkämpfe in der freien Natur sowie aus anderen zwingenden Gründen des Gemeinwohls kurzzeitig gesperrt werden.
_
Damit hast du es quasi schwarz auf weiß. Die dürfen die Schilder aufstellen, um die Trails zu sperren. Sie müssen es nur begründen und genehmigen lassen. Es wäre also zu prüfen, ob diese Genehmigung vorliegt. Falls ja, verstößt jeder, der die Schilder wegmacht oder trotzdem da runter fährt, gegen das Bayr.- bzw. Bundes-Waldgesetz.

Auf der nächsten Seite des Threads ein interessanter Passus:

_Sperrt der Grundeigentümer oder der sonstige Berechtigte sein Grundstück durch Schilder, so müssen diese auf einen gesetzlichen Grund hinweisen, der eine Beschränkung des Betretungsrechts rechtfertigt (Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 3), z. B. „Forstarbeiten“, „Erntearbeiten“, „Gewerbebetrieb“, „Industrieanlage“, „Wohnbereich“, „Wasserschutzgebiet“, „Sportveranstaltung am .... von ............... bis ........“. Ist ein solcher Grund nicht angegeben, so sind derartige Sperrschilder für Erholung Suchende unbeachtlich. Dies gilt z. B. bei Schildern mit der Aufschrift „Privatbesitz Betreten verboten“. Gleiches gilt bei Angabe eines Grundes, der offensichtlich nicht vorliegt (z. B. bei Aufschrift „Betreten verboten – Wohnbereich“, wenn sich auf dem Grundstück erkennbar keine Gebäude befinden). _​
Auf den HK aufgestellten Schildern gab es in der Tat keine Begründung. Das ist das einzige, worauf man sich berufen kann. Aber wenn die Forstverwaltung das nachliefert, ist das Argument weg.

Wege benutzen oder nicht? Dazu:

_Im Interesse der Walderhaltung in den waldarmen Ländern ist es sachlich geboten, das Betretungsrecht grundsätzlich auf die *Waldwege aller Art* zu beschränken und den Ländern die Möglichkeit zu geben, in bestimmten Gebieten dieses Betretungsrecht zu erweitern (z. B. durch die Ausweisung von unbeschränkt betretbaren Erholungswäldern) und die Kontrolle einschränkender Maßnahmen abweichend zu gestalten. _​
Und nochmal aus dem Bundesgesetz:

_,,§ 12 
Betreten des Waldes 
(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erolung ist auf eigene Gefahr gestattet. Ausgenomen sind Forstkulturen, Saatkämpe, Pflanzgärten, Naturverjüngungen, forst- und jagdwirtschaftliche Einrichtungen sowie Waldflächen während der Durchführung von Forstarbeiten. Durch Landesgesetz können aus wichtigen Gründen der Wald- oder Wildbewirtschaftung weitere Arten von Waldflächen von der Betretungsbefugnis ausgenommen werden; in Ländern mit einer Bewaldung unter 10 vom Hundert der Landesfläche kann das Betreten auf Waldwege aller Art beschränkt werden. 

(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß auch für das Radfahren und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Waldwegen. Sonstiges Fahren, Reiten, Zelten und Abstellen von Wohnwagen sind im Wald insoweit gestattet, als hierfür eine besondere Befugnis vorliegt oder Wege und sonstige Flächen dazu besonders bestimmt sind. Durch Landesgesetz können weitere Benutzungsarten geregelt werden. 
_​Jetzt bräuchten wir eine Definition, was ein Waldweg ist. Das Wichtigste dabei: _Wer darf Waldwege anlegen bzw. bestimmen, was ein Waldweg ist. _Der Waldbesitzer, oder der Radfahrer? Dazu folgendes, und da drehte sich die Diskussion am Feldberg (Taunus) auch drum:

_Während Fußgänger alle Privatwege benutzen dürfen, gilt dieses Recht nicht für Fahrzeuge mit Motorkraft und nur eingeschränkt für Reiter, nicht motorisierte Fahrzeuge und Krankenfahrstühle mit oder ohne Antrieb. Diese dürfen nur geeignete Wege nutzen, *wobei die Eignung alle Aspekte einer natur- und eigentumsverträglichen sowie sicheren Nutzung einschließt*. Der Eigentümer muss die danach zulässige Nutzung und die damit verbundene Abnutzung seines Wegs dulden._​
*"Geeignete Wege?"* Klar, Mountainbiker stürzen sich auch Trails mit 50% Gefälle runter. Wäre also "geeignet". Die Frage ist aber, wurde der Weg von offiziellen Stellen (Waldbesitzer!) angelegt oder genehmigt, oder nicht. Außerdem wurde im Jahr 2015 bei Erstellung dieses Threads ein Zeitungsartikel eingelinkt, der die Einrichtung eines Naturschutzgebietes am Westhang des HK ankündigt. Sofern das umgesetzt wurde, dürfen dort auf keinen Fall Waldwege verlassen werden, nichtmal zu Fuß. Siehe Gesetze zu Naturschutzgebieten.

Wieder die Frage nach der Definition eines Waldweges. Darf ich den selber anlegen, oder nicht?

_Diese Vorgabe setzte der Freistaat Bayern mit der Novelle des Bayerischen Naturschutzgesetzes 1982 in Art. 25 Abs. 2 Satz 1 gleichlautend um, so dass seither auch in Bayerns Wäldern das Reiten und Radfahren außerhalb der Wege nicht gestattet ist. Diese Beschränkung wird als verfassungsmäßiger Eingriff in das Grundrecht angesehen (vgl. Burgi, S. 395)._​
Da haben wir es wieder. Kein Weg, kein Fahrrad fahren. Was ist ein Weg? Dazu lässt sich der Thread auch aus:

Im Kommentar Engelhardt heißt es in RdNr. 3 zu Art. 28_:
Auf den Zustand des Wegs kommt es nicht an. Ein Weg muss nicht unbedingt ein
Durchgangsweg sein, auch eine „Sackgasse“ fällt darunter. Wege sind auch Pfade,
Steige, Alpenvereinswege und dgl. Hinsichtlich der Eigenschaft als Weg oder Pfad
kommt es lediglich auf das Betreten an, mehr als dass er begehbar ist, braucht es
nicht. Wie der Weg historisch entstanden ist und aufgrund welcher Umstände, ist
irrelevant_,_ ebenso ob der Weg von vornherein ununterbrochen angelegt worden ist
oder eher zufällig entstanden ist._​
Demnach alles was nach Weg aussieht, ist auch einer. Nur derjenige, der einst einen MTB-Trail angelegt hat, der hatte da vorher keinen Weg. Die Frage ist, darf heutzutage jeder einfach so Wege anlegen?

Auf der anderen Seite steht es dem Eigentümer frei, Wege zum Schutze seines Eigentums gemäß Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BayNatSchG unter den materiellen Voraussetzungen des Art. 33 BayNatSchG und nach Anzeige bei der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde gemäß Art. 34 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG für die Nutzung durch die Allgemeinheit zu sperren oder eine Sperrung für bestimmte Erholungsformen gemäß Art. 31 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG bei der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde zu beantragen. In beiden Fällen stellt letztlich die Untere Naturschutzbehörde fest, ob die Voraussetzungen für eine Sperrung vorliegen. Bei verfassungskonformer Verwendung des Begriff "geeignete Wege", obliegt daher der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde in den amtlichen Verfahren nach Art. 31 und 34 BayNatSchG die Beurteilung der Ungeeignetheit eines Weges.

Für die Radfahrer in Bayern bedeutet das, dass sie das tun können, was sie immer schon getan haben. Seit jeher radelt man in Bayern gesetzeskonform, natur-, gemein- und eigentümerverträglich auf allem was nach Weg aussieht und nicht korrekt gesperrt ist.​
Nochmal: Die bayrische Forstverwaltung darf sperren, sofern sie es begründen kann. Die Begründung fehlt aber bei den Schildern. Das ist das einzige, worauf sich Mountainbiker am Hahnenkamm berfufen können.

Nur, wurden die Mountainbike-Wege (Trails) aber legal angelegt? Zwischen den Zeilen zu den Ausführungen lässt sich deuten, dass nur der Waldeigentümer Wege anlegen kann. Genauer haben wir das aber bisher nicht. Deswegen habe ich gerade mal in diesen Mammutthread zur Bayrischen Gesetzeslage genau diese Frage gestellt. Denn letztendlich, ein Weg, der keiner ist, weil er vom Waldeigentümer nicht anerkannt ist, ist kein Weg. Und wir Radfahrer sollen ja im Wald nur auf "geeigneten" Wegen radeln. Wo kein Weg, da kein Radeln.


Ich erinnere auch an die "Rinne" bei Darmstadt, Burg Frankenstein, ok drüben in Hessen, aber Bundesgesetz steht über Landesgesegtz, auch in Bayern. Und an der Rinne wurde die Sperrung des MZB-Trails mit Bodenerosion durch die Mountainnikes begründet. Geht alles. Obwohl die "Rinne" ein mittelalterlicher Weg zur Burg hinauf ist. _
_


----------



## mw.dd (24. August 2018)

Marc555 schrieb:


> Wen Du lieber mw.dd glaubst auf die Meinung derer die, diese Trails (durch bauen im Schweisse ihres Angesichts) erst ermöglicht haben, scheissen zu müssen


Oh. Meine ich das? Ich meine nicht.
Was Du mit Deinen Fingern machst, ist mir allerdings tatsächlich egal.


Bejak schrieb:


> Zwischen den Zeilen zu den Ausführungen lässt sich deuten, dass nur der Waldeigentümer Wege anlegen kann. Genauer haben wir das aber bisher nicht.


Genauer haben wir es schon: Das Anlegen von Wegen ist nur mit Zustimmung des Grundbesitzers erlaubt.
Auf den Bildern ist nun deutlich ein Weg zu erkennen. 
Aus den Sperrschildern würde ich folgern, das der Grundbesitzer nichts gegen den Weg, aber etwas gegen dessen Befahren mit Fahrrädern hat. Für alles weitere zum Thema Sperrungen empfehle ich den Altmühltal-Thread.


----------



## Bejak (24. August 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Aus den Sperrschildern würde ich folgern, das der Grundbesitzer nichts gegen den Weg, aber etwas gegen dessen Befahren mit Fahrrädern hat.


Diese steilen Wege würden Wanderer ohnehin eher nicht nutzen.


----------



## Staanemer (25. August 2018)

Macht es doch nicht zu kompliziert. 

Und schaut bitte mal über den Tellerrand hinaus. War alles schon mal da. Ist nicht der erste Sperrversuch am Hahnenkamm. 

Wenn man das ernsthaft wollte, wäre schon lange zu.


----------



## Bejak (26. August 2018)

Ich bin heute oben gewesen, und habe keine Schilder gesehen. Vielleicht war ich auch nur auf den falschen Wegen unterwegs. Bin aber die Trails nicht runter, das ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Baitman (28. August 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Genauer haben wir es schon: Das Anlegen von Wegen ist nur mit Zustimmung des Grundbesitzers erlaubt.
> Auf den Bildern ist nun deutlich ein Weg zu erkennen.
> Aus den Sperrschildern würde ich folgern, das der Grundbesitzer nichts gegen den Weg, aber etwas gegen dessen Befahren mit Fahrrädern hat. .




Die Frage ist wer denn diese Flanke vom Hahnenkamm besitzt. Ist es der Forst bzw. das Land, dann wird er immer Wege finden Wege zu sperren. Ist er in Privatbesitz, wie gut die Hälfte der gesamten Fläche in Bayern, dann muss man mit dem Besitzer sprechen, der Besitzer kann Wege dulden, da ist dann der Forst raus...






Kann dazu jemand von euch etwas sagen?

Der Problembezirk ist auch nur jener der zum Forst in Alzenau gehört. Auf der anderen Seite (Bettelmann usw) ist wohl ein anderer Forst zuständig der es nicht so eng sieht.

Weiß jemand denn genaueres was letzten Mittwoch beim Gespräch zwischen Forst, Bürgermeister und AMC rauskam? Gerne auch per PN.

Meinen Informationen nach hat die DIMB angeboten bei diesem Gespräch anwesend zu sein, was aber von den sonstigen Parteien nicht gewünscht war.

Vielleicht ist der AMC tatsächlich sehr rührig und es passiert einiges von dem nichts nach aussen dringt. Viele Köche verderben den Brei und vielleicht kommt am Ende etwas heraus von dem wir alle profitieren.

Von daher bleibe ich dabei:
Es wird immer Möglichkeiten geben einen Weg zu sperren. Nur sind die aktuellen Argumente des Forsts (1. angebliche Haftbarkeit des Forsts bei Unfällen und 2. das diese "Trails" keine geeigneten Wege für MTB´s sind) nicht haltbar und durch die aktuelle Rechtsprechung widerlegbar.
Dennoch sollten die gesperrten Wege meiner Meinung nach vorerst nicht befahren werden, auch, wie gesagt, wenn sie aus vorgeschobenen, nicht rechtssicheren Gründen gesperrt wurden. Einfach deshalb weil es  weiter Benzin ins Feuer kippt und unserem Sprachrohr (ob wir das wollen oder nicht, derzeit ist das nur der AMC) in den Rücken fällt.


----------



## robbi_n (14. September 2018)

Der AMC ist ja nicht alleiniger Gesprächspartner, aber aufgrund der bestehenden Strecke und der früheren Verhandlungen eben an vorderster Front, und die Jungs vom AMC machen das in meinen Augen gut und strukturiert, und es sind echte Biker.
Es gibt halt leider ein paar mehr Hürden zu nehmen. Ich hab grad wenig Zeit um das auszuführen.

Aber ich werte die Gespräche als positiv und sehe nicht so schwarz. Aktuell muss man die Sperrungen einfach so hinnehmen und für sich selbst entscheiden wie man damit umgeht.

Ob rechtens oder nicht ist ein anderes Blatt was in meinen Augen gar nicht weiter diskutiert werden muss.

Ich habe den Forst bis jetzt als guten und angenehmen Gesprächspartner kennengelernt, ebenso ist der BGM sehr engagiert, und es wäre wünschenswert das dies so bleibt und nicht durch irgendwelche hirnlosen Aktionen wie Schilder wegreissen oder Leute bepöbeln erschwert wird. Und der Forst ist an einer Lösung für alle durchaus interessiert. Das Problem wird durch Schilder aufstellen ja nicht besser, wissen wir alle.

Es wird sich also was tun, und wenn es soweit ist wäre es klasse wenn sich ein paar mehr als 2 Biker gemeinsam um das schöne Hahnenkammgebiet kümmern könnten ohne sich die Köppe einzurennen. 

Immerhin gehts doch ums Radfahren und gutes Miteinander.


----------



## Bejak (14. September 2018)

Wo soll es denn eigentlich aktuell Sperrungen geben? Ich war inzwischen zwei Mal oben, auf unterschiedlichen Wegen hoch und runter, und aktuell kein Schild mehr gesehen?


----------



## Baitman (14. September 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Wo soll es denn eigentlich aktuell Sperrungen geben? Ich war inzwischen zwei Mal oben, auf unterschiedlichen Wegen hoch und runter, und aktuell kein Schild mehr gesehen?



Es sind immer noch alle Trails gesperrt die auch ursprünglich gesperrt wurden.
Leider werden viele Schilder von Unbekannten entfernt oder umgeworfen. Was natürlich der Sache nicht dienlich ist und die Fronten nur weiter verhärtet. Ebenso das weiterbefahren der gesperrten Wege.

In Kürze wird ein Artikel in der regionalen Zeitung zu diesem Thema erscheinen, der etwas Klarheit bringen sollte. Über den Inhalt kann man dann hier diskutieren.

Im Moment ist der AMC in der Tat das einzige Sprachrohr der Biker am Kamm, was auch gut ist. Viele Köche verderben den Brei. Sie sind sehr engagiert und haben einen guten Draht zum Forst bzw. der Stadt-sie arbeiten schon Jahre mit ihnen zusammen. 

Natürlich haben Biker Rechte, Paragraphenreiterei bringt uns aber nicht weiter wenn man auf Goodwill des Forstes angewiesen ist, zb. um offizielle Mountainbikestrecken anzuregen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (14. September 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Natürlich haben Biker Rechte, Paragraphenreiterei bringt uns aber nicht weiter wenn man auf Goodwill des Forstes angewiesen ist, zb. um offizielle Mountainbikestrecken anzuregen.



Genau das ist das Problem. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das nur wenige MTBiker bereit sein werden ihre Rechte mit der Aussicht auf "offizielle Mountainbikestrecken" aufzugeben.


----------



## Baitman (14. September 2018)

Das sehe ich anders. Kommt auf die Qualität der Strecken an. In Bad Orb ist es doch eine Bereicherung und wird super angenommen. Natürlich wird es auch wieder schwarze Schafe geben die Trails quer durch den Wald zimmern zum Schaden aller Biker. Vielleicht werden die jetzt gesperrten ja auch "offiziell", weil sie nun ja schonmal da sind. Abwarten.

Und mal grundsätzlich zum Recht: Keiner hat das Recht ohne Erlaubnis des Besitzers Trails (mit Fremdmaterial) quer durch den Wald anzulegen und diese dann auch zu befahren. Und genau das ist im letzten Jahr und dieses  Jahr mehrfach passiert. Was den Forst dann zu diesem Handeln veranlasst hat. Er ist übrigens Besitzer dieses Waldstücks. Und egal was wir ihm da um die Ohren argumentieren wird er Mittel und Wege finden Sperrungen durchzuführen. Nur durch einen Dialog kommen wir weiter, nicht mit Rechthaberei.


----------



## robbi_n (14. September 2018)

Ich bezweifel das der Forst der Besitzer ist, der ist ja nur Organ. Und die haben gehandelt aufgrund eines Stadtratsbeschlusses. Was übrigens 2014 schon hätte passieren sollen aber irgendwie untergegangen ist.

Und es ist nicht ein einziger Trail legal am Kamm, es gibt nichtmal im ganzen Landkreis Aschaffenburg einen legalen offiziellen Trail.
Daher ist das auch alles schwierig.

Und ich möchte den Kamm nicht mit Orb vergleichen, denn der Kamm ist sicher einiges besser.

Und sehr richtig, alles steht und fällt mit der Qualität, falls es denn zu offiziellen "Strecken" kommt.


----------



## Baitman (14. September 2018)

In meinem post vom 28.08 hatte ich nachgefragt wer denn besitzer dieses Waldstückes ist, da ja ein Grossteil in Bayern in privater hand ist und dann der Forst nicht direkt zuständig ware. Die Gebiete der  gesperrten Wege sind aber tatsächlich der Stadt Alzenau bzw dem Forst.
So ist mein Informationsstand...


----------



## derfati (14. September 2018)

Stehen an den markierten Wanderwegen eigentlich auch Verbotschilder?


----------



## robbi_n (14. September 2018)

Nein , markierte Wege sind aussen vor , es betrifft nur illegale bauten und eben ungenehmigte Wege.

Der Wald ist quasi Stadtwald, zudem mit einer der grössten in Bayern, also er gehört zur Stadt Alzenau, somit untersteht es quasi dem BGM, und der wiederum hat dafür seine Abteilung, den Forst der das betreut und bewirtschaftet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (15. September 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Und mal grundsätzlich zum Recht: Keiner hat das Recht ohne Erlaubnis des Besitzers Trails (mit Fremdmaterial) quer durch den Wald anzulegen und diese dann auch zu befahren.


Hat das jemand behauptet?


robbi_n schrieb:


> Und es ist nicht ein einziger Trail legal am Kamm


Ich empfehle hier die Begrifflichkeiten zu klären; letzten Endes geht es noch immer um Wege, woanders wäre das Radfahren im Wald sowieso nicht erlaubt. "Trail" meint dann in Deiner Sprache "Wege, die speziell zum Radfahren angelegt wurden und nur von Radfahrern genutzt werden dürfen"?


----------



## robbi_n (15. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Hat das jemand behauptet?
> 
> Ich empfehle hier die Begrifflichkeiten zu klären; letzten Endes geht es noch immer um Wege, woanders wäre das Radfahren im Wald sowieso nicht erlaubt. "Trail" meint dann in Deiner Sprache "Wege, die speziell zum Radfahren angelegt wurden und nur von Radfahrern genutzt werden dürfen"?




Naja , ich denke das klar sein dürfte das ich mit trail keinen Wanderweg meine oder.

Genehmigte Trails die ich für meinen Anspruch als Weg für Endurofahrer meine gibt es einfach nicht.

Ein Weg der als Wanderweg markiert und eingezeichnet ist darf ich ja laut Waldgesetz befahren solange er geeignet ist.

Ein Trail der irgendwo quer durch geht, und evtl auch geduldet ist darf ich eben nicht befahren, oder vielleicht auch doch weil ich es ja nur als für mich geeigneten Weg erkennen kann und woher soll ich wissen ob das legal oder nicht errichtet wurde. Diese Frage bleibt sicher vorerst ungeklärt, ist aber aktuell auch egal weil ja legalisiert werden soll.

Da es aber im Landkreis AB so etwas noch nicht gab ist es eben etwas schwieriger.


----------



## mw.dd (16. September 2018)

robbi_n schrieb:


> ich denke das klar sein dürfte das ich mit trail keinen Wanderweg meine


Für mich heißt Trail "schmaler Weg" - nichts anderes. Ob darauf zu Fuß gegangen oder Rad gefahren wird, ist erstmal egal. Was Du meinst, würde ich wohl eher als MTB-Strecke bezeichnen.


----------



## lattu82 (16. September 2018)

Keiner mag Klugscheißer !!!!


----------



## robbi_n (16. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Für mich heißt Trail "schmaler Weg" - nichts anderes. Ob darauf zu Fuß gegangen oder Rad gefahren wird, ist erstmal egal. Was Du meinst, würde ich wohl eher als MTB-Strecke bezeichnen.




Nein, ist aber auch wurscht weil um diese schmalen wege die du meinst reisst sich wohl keiner.

Es geht um richtige Trails, gerne auch Strecke genannt der Begrifflichkeit wegen, und das deckt kein schmaler offizieller weg ab. Für einige CCler sicherlich. Aber für viele andere eben nicht, und daher die bauten. Weil der Bedarf einfach da ist. Sieht man ja ganz einfach an der frequenz die dort gefahren wird.


----------



## Baitman (17. September 2018)

https://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art490817,6372196

Angekündigter Zeitungsbericht in der örtlichen Presse...

Ich wollte der Veröffentlichung nicht vorgreifen.

Derzeit wird ein Träger der Trails gesucht. Der Forst hat sich informiert wie das in anderen Regionen läuft zb in Miltenberg und würde ein Trailnetz mit bis zu 5 offiziellen Trails befürworten.  Neben einem Träger sollten dann auch Streckenpaten ausgewiesen werden. Wie zb im Odenwald (https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de)

Da das ganze Projekt nun daran hängt ob ein Träger gefunden wird, bitte ich euch den Zeitungsbericht zu teilen und bei euren Clubs/Vereinen dafür zu werben.

Morgen Abend findet eine öffentliche Sitzung zu diesem Thema in Alzenau statt.


----------



## Bejak (17. September 2018)

Nur mal dass wir hier eine gemeinsamme Begrifflichkeit finden, was für "Wege" gemeint sind:




Irgendjemand war so fleißig, wie man in diesem Screenshot sehen kann, die ganzen Trails in OpenStreetmap recht akkurat einzuzeichnen. Die meisten davon sind die braun gestrichelten, die vom Gipfel grob Richtung Westen runter gehen. Aber auch ein paar Blaue, warum die meisten braun, ein paar wenige blau eingezeichnet sind, erschließt sich mir noch nicht, mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad kanns nicht zusammenhängen. Sogar der Secret ist eingezeichnet, und damit jeder es auch sieht, als Secret beschriftet. Wahrscheinlich stört sich der Forst an allen oder zumindestens dem größten Teil dieser "Wege". Die weißen Wege sind die offiziellen Waldwege, auch als Wanderwege oder Wirtschaftswege oder Waldautobahn bezeichnet. Viele der blauen und braunen Wege kenne ich vom Sehen her, die meisten verlaufen mehr oder weniger senkrecht die Hänge herunter. die Ein und Ausfahrten sind ja von den offiziellen Waldwegen gut erkennbar, aber runter fahren trauen würde ich mich nur die wenigsten, viel zu steil, viel zu viele enge Baumpassagen, für meinereiner. Naja, jedem das Seine.

Der mainecho-Artikel versteckt sich übrigens vor Browsern mit Adblockern und hinter einer Anmelde/Paywall-Schranke versteckt.

Wenn man nach dem Thema googelt, findet man das hier https://www.alzenau.de/Wirtschaft/W....3458.1&NavID=2413.73&La=1&startkat=2413.1102 Trailrules aus dem Jahr 2015? Kennt die jemand?

Aber hier gibts nochwas, richtig interessant wird es ab Minute 20, über die Situation am nicht so weit entfernten, aber in Hessen liegenden Feldberg, und wie dort die Wende zu offiziellen Trails geschafft wurde: https://www.zdf.de/wissen/terra-xpress/rasende-radler-und-still-ruht-der-see-100.html


----------



## Bejak (17. September 2018)

Update: Hier ist ein Scan vom Artikel: https://de-de.facebook.com/TfdHahnenkamm/posts/1899472113477648?__tn__=-UC-R


----------



## Baitman (17. September 2018)




----------



## mw.dd (17. September 2018)

robbi_n schrieb:


> um diese schmalen wege die du meinst reisst sich wohl keiner.


Doch; deswegen gibt es ja in BaWü bis heute die 2-Meter-Regel.
Auch Wanderer mögen naturnahe Wege lieber als Waldautobahnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (17. September 2018)

*Das Thema steht auch auf der Tagesordnung der öffentlichen Sitzung des Stadtentwicklungsausschusses am Dienstag, 18. September, um 19.30 Uhr im Sitzungssaal des Rathauses. *


----------



## Bejak (17. September 2018)

... ohne den grauen Hintergrund-Kasten, der die Ziele der Verhandlungen nochmal beschreibt...


----------



## jofland (17. September 2018)




----------



## Bejak (17. September 2018)

5 Strecken, das ist doch super. Sprich mehr als am Feldberg und Winterstein zusammen. Ich drücke mal die Daumen, dass das klappt.


----------



## nikl69 (18. September 2018)

Das klingt doch gut, super Sache. Wäre klasse wenn das klappt. 
Da kann man doch aber auch gut sehen dass der Forst nix gegen Mtbler hat und auch für Lösungen ist und nicht nur für Verbote......


----------



## Alex1206 (18. September 2018)

Für mich gibt es zwischen Kategorie 2 und 3 nur einen Unterschied: Kategorie 2 sind die gebauten Wege welche nach der Kennzeichnung als öffentlicher Trail zur Kategorie 3 zählen. In Mil klappt das doch auch. Wobei ich die Problematik auch von Klingenberger Strecken kenne.


----------



## mw.dd (18. September 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es zwischen Kategorie 2 und 3 nur einen Unterschied: Kategorie 2 sind die gebauten Wege welche nach der Kennzeichnung als öffentlicher Trail zur Kategorie 3 zählen. In Mil klappt das doch auch.


Auch wenn ich den Grund für die oben erwähnte Kategorisierung so nicht verstehe:
Noch einfacher wäre es, wenn man Wege der Kategorie 2 einfach mit Fokus auf Radfahren anlegen würde. Dann entfällt auch die Notwendigkeit eines Trägers o.ä.

BTW: Welche Kategorie wäre das?


----------



## Alex1206 (18. September 2018)

Ohne Schild das es ein Trail ist Kategorie 2 und damit gemäß dem Herrn "illegal" was aber wiederum dem bayerischen Gesetz für die Nutzung der Wälder widerspricht. Mach ein Schild dran das es ein Trail ist und damit wird es zur Kategorie 3.


----------



## mw.dd (18. September 2018)

Alex1206 schrieb:


> Ohne Schild das es ein Trail ist Kategorie 2


Der Weg ist - wie man an der Treppe erkennen kann - ziemlich alt und sicher nicht illegal von Mountainbikern angelegt; kann also nicht Kategorie 2 sein. Teil einer ausgewiesenen Tal- oder Rundstrecke für Mountainbiker ist er auch nicht, also kann er auch nicht Kategorie 3 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex1206 (18. September 2018)

Was wiederum in meinen Augen bestätigt, das diese ganze Einteilung absoluter Mist ist und nur unnötige Bürokratie darstellt.
Vielleicht ist das ja Kategorie 1. Wanderwege und Forststraßen....

Ich bin mittlerweile soweit, dass ich den kompletten Gesetzesauszug im Rucksack dabei habe.


----------



## Bejak (18. September 2018)

@Alex1206  - man muss das nur verstehen, dann hilft auch der Gesetzesauszug...

... bedeutet:

1. Nicht alles was aussieht, wie ein Weg, ist auch einer.
2. Nicht jeder darf im Wald Wege bauen.
3. Der Waldbesitzer bestimmt, was ein Weg ist.
4. Der Waldbesitzer baut die Wege in seinem Wald.


----------



## robbi_n (19. September 2018)

Man kann das bis ins unendliche zerlegen und analysieren.

Ich weiss auch was im Waldgesetz steht, das Befahren eines Weges kann mir keiner verbieten. Wenn er geeignet ist, und die Eignung für mich kann ich nur selber feststellen. Soweit alles klar.

Wie der Weg entstanden ist spielt dabei theoretisch keine Rolle. Also hinfort mit den dusseligen Schildern. Der Wald gehört den Bikern.

Nun ist es aber so das es da ein paar Aufpasser im Walde gibt, und die haben eben gegen diese Wildbauten die quer durch den Wald gehen was, und die wollen diese einstampfen. Und dazu gehören eben auch zb der Secret der seit Jahren geebnet werden soll.

Jetzt könnte man sagen mir doch egal, wo ein Weg erkennbar da fahr ich auch. Kann man machen. Man kann auch wie einige hier sämtliche Paragraphen studieren und in Foren oder bei FB argumentieren wie böse der Forst ist, die sehen das ganze eben etwas anders.

Wie ein Richter letzten Endes entscheiden würde mag ich nicht beurteilen, und ja ich hatte mit vielen Leuten Gesprochen die sich auskenne, ob das nun Anwälte , der Naturpark Taunus oder der Hessenforst waren, es gibt keine rechtssichere Grundformel.

Es ist immer blöd wenn einer was will und ein anderer dagegen ist. Wir räumen frei, Forst schmeisst zu, und wenn der Forst will hat der einfach grössere Mittel, auch wenn "wir" unter Umständen mehr sind.

Fakt ist das es niemandem irgendetwas bringt.

Einzig die Gespräche mit Forst und dem Bürgermeister bringen was, und diese Gespräche finden seit Jahren statt, es gab Teilerfolge des AMC 
( Strecke oberhalb Hörstein, Trail nach Kälberau, allerdings auch nur geduldet, der übrigens damals Top Secret hiess ) und Rückschläge ( plattmachen vom Secret vor 2 Jahren, woraufhin neue Wildbauten entstanden sind ( zB. Kertelbach ( nein der heisst nicht Flowline)))

Nun gibts aufgrund der Situation seit letztem Jahr wieder Gespräche, und die sind wie ich finde ziemlich erfolgreich. Leider hat die Stadtratssitzung mit dem Aufstellen der Sperrschilder da etwas Feuer hochkochen lassen. Man versucht nun so gut es geht gegenzurudern, oder gemeinsam weiterzurudern.

Nichtsdestotrotz sind wir auf Stadt und natürlich auch auf den Forst angewiesen. Und aktuell sieht es so aus als ob es nun wirklich offizielle Wege/Strecken/Trails für den geneigten Enduristen am Kamm geben kann. Ich spreche hier von richtigen Trails die man auch als anspruchsvoll einstufen kann, und das ist eben kein Wanderweg, zumindest nicht am Kamm.

Ob das nun 4, 5 oder 6 werden spielt erstmal keine Rolle, das offizielle GO ist da viel wert. Wenn es an die Streckenwahl gehen wird zeigt sich ob es gut wird oder schlecht. Wenn es gut wird hat das ganze Erfolg und die Wildbauten verschwinden, wenn es schlecht wird sehe ich das als schwierig an das diese gänzlich totzukriegen sind.

Und um das dann letzten Endes zu realisieren müssen wir dann vor Ort paar Leute zusammenbekommen, das sehe ich positiv und wird sich sicher machen lassen. Und dazu braucht es einen Träger.

Aktuell kann ich sagen das der AMC nen super Job macht, der Bürgermeister ist sowieso wie in fast allem was in ALZ passiert sehr engagiert und der ungeliebte Forst mit dessen Chef wirkt auf mich sehr positiv und engagiert und ist bis dato in keinster Weise so gegen die Biker wie es in der Vergangenheit den Ruf hatte. 

Von daher bin ich guter Dinge und hoffe das es in dieser Richtung weiter geht.


----------



## LDSign (19. September 2018)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Man kann das bis ins unendliche zerlegen und analysieren.
> 
> Ich weiss auch was im Waldgesetz steht, das Befahren eines Weges kann mir keiner verbieten. Wenn er geeignet ist, und die Eignung für mich kann ich nur selber feststellen. Soweit alles klar.
> 
> ...



Ein absoluter Gewinnerfred!

Bin ebenfalls guter Dinge, dass es diesmal eine beständige Lösung geben wird.

Und meine Unterstützung ist gewiss (sobald ich wieder auf den Beinen bin).

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Alex1206 (19. September 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> @Alex1206  - man muss das nur verstehen, dann hilft auch der Gesetzesauszug...
> 
> ... bedeutet:
> 
> ...




Bin ich persönlich nicht zu 100% bei dir.
zu 1. Wenn dort Spuren von Lebewesen sind kann ich es als Weg einstufen.
zu 2. Stimme ich dir zu fast 100% zu.
zu 3. Recht schwierig alle Waldbesitzer zusammen zu bekommen um das zu definierten
zu 4. Manchen ist absolut egal was in ihrem Wald passiert, da einige einen Teil z. B. geerbt haben und damit gar nix anfangen können.

Ich kann ein Beispiel von meinen früheren befahrenen Trails geben. In Klingenberg in der Schlucht (welche extrem gerne von Wanderern benutzt wird) habe ich mehrfach im unteren Bereich einige Steine wieder aufeinander gesetzt und zusammen gesetzt um trockenen Fußes und Rades über das Wasser zu kommen ohne das Wasser zu stauen (finde ich wichtig nicht allzu sehr in die Natur einzugreifen)! Das fanden auch einige Wanderer welche mich dort gesehen haben immer gut und ich hatte dort bisher nie Probleme mit Fußgängern. Trotzdem wurden dort immer wieder die Steine weggeräumt und man musste springen oder sehr große Schritte machen was mir persönlich zwar leicht fällt aber vielen älteren Menschen eben nicht. Da kommt auch meine Einschränkung beim Punkt 2. Wenn es der Allgemeinheit nützt, und damit nicht nur einer bestimmten Zielgruppe (Biker, Wanderer, etc.), baue ich gerne kleine Hilfen im Wald auf ohne vorher um Erlaubnis zu fragen ob ich das darf.

Wenn es am Hahnenkamm zu einer gütlichen Einigung kommt freue ich mich sehr. Wäre schade um dieses tolle Bikerevier wenn da irgendein Querkopf dauernd dagegen geht.


----------



## mw.dd (19. September 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> 1. Nicht alles was aussieht, wie ein Weg, ist auch einer.


Doch.


Bejak schrieb:


> 2. Nicht jeder darf im Wald Wege bauen.


Richtig, aber das ist nun schon lange klar.


Bejak schrieb:


> 3. Der Waldbesitzer bestimmt, was ein Weg ist.


Nein.


Bejak schrieb:


> 4. Der Waldbesitzer baut die Wege in seinem Wald.


Oder er erlaubt jemandem, es zu tun. Das ist der übliche Weg für alle Wege, die nicht zur Waldbewirtschaftung benötigt werden.



robbi_n schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz sind wir auf Stadt und natürlich auch auf den Forst angewiesen.


Und die auf die Radfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (19. September 2018)

Wie lange ein illegaler Weg existiert tut doch nichts zur Sache. Wenn der Waldbesitzer einen illegal entstandenen Weg sperrt ist das sein gutes Recht. Ist es eine Behörde kann er Verbotsschilder aus der STVZO montieren. Fährst du dennoch darauf kann er Bussgelder ausstellen.

Es ist echt sehr mühsam jedes Wort auseinaderzupflücken nur um irgendwie Recht zu haben. Siehe dein 4. Ist doch vollkommen logisch das der Waldbesitzer andere beauftragen kann Wege zu bauen... Dein Motto scheint zu sein: Ich bin dafür das ich dagegen bin.

Zu 3:
Wer bestimmt was ein Weg ist der befahren werden darf? Bitte mit Verlinkung...

Bitte vergesse nicht das wir alle das gleiche Ziel haben:
Entspanntes Biken rund um den Kamm.

Entspannt ist es nicht wenn ich mich mit jedem anlege weil ich mich im Recht fühle (und es vielleicht auch bin). Und die locals vor Ort (AMC) sind extrem bemüht einen Kompromiss zu finden mit dem jede Interessengruppe zufrieden ist, sie sind von den Sperrungen ja am meisten betroffen. Sie haben einen guten Draht zu allen Interessengruppen und wir sollten sie einfach machen lassen und wenns gilt, tatkräftig unterstützen. Wenn sie es nicht schaffen dort oben was offizielles auf die Beine zu stellen, dann niemand. 

Paragrafenreiten bringt nichts weiter in Gang und ist, wie geschrieben, unentspannt...

Falls alles scheitert, kommt die unentspannte Variante wieder zum Zug...


----------



## mw.dd (19. September 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Wie lange ein illegaler Weg existiert tut doch nichts zur Sache. Wenn der Waldbesitzer einen illegal entstandenen Weg sperrt ist das sein gutes Recht. Ist es eine Behörde kann er Verbotsschilder aus der STVZO montieren. Fährst du dennoch darauf kann er Bussgelder ausstellen.


Ist leider alles falsch. Wir müssen das aber hier nicht diskutieren.


Baitman schrieb:


> Zu 3:
> Wer bestimmt was ein Weg ist der befahren werden darf? Bitte mit Verlinkung...


Der Hinweis auf den "Rechtslage in Bayern"-Thread war hier schonmal. Da findet sich alles wesentliche, inkl. Verlinkung.



Baitman schrieb:


> Und die locals vor Ort (AMC) sind extrem bemüht einen Kompromiss zu finden mit dem jede Interessengruppe zufrieden ist, sie sind von den Sperrungen ja am meisten betroffen.


Weiß ich doch und finde ich auch anerkennenswert.
Der einzige "Kompromiss", der angeboten werden kann ist aber der folgende: Wir wirken auf die Buddler ein, keine Wege mehr illegal anzulegen, wenn ihr uns im Gegenzug Wege nach unseren Bedürfnissen und nach Absprache anlegen lasst.

Ob es dann im Sinne aller Radfahrer und des Betretungsrechts ist, Wege, die nicht speziell für Radfahrer angelegt sind als "uninteressant" oder "nur zur Auffahrt geeignet" darzustellen, sollte man sich vielleicht auch nochmal überlegen. Das provoziert doch regelrecht die Idee, solche Wege dann auch für Radfahrer zu sperren...


----------



## Bejak (19. September 2018)

Ja, dann solltest du das mit der Rechtslage in Bayern genau lesen: Der Waldbesitzer bestimmt und darf, alle andere dürfen nur das was der Waldbesitzer erlaubt. Das ist wie in deinem Garten, da dürfen deine Nachbarn auch nicht einfach so ohne Absprache mir dir eine  Kinderschaukel dir vor deine Terrassentür stellen und dein Tomatenbeet durch einen Sandkasten ersetzen. Offizielle Wege sind übrigens die, welche in den amtlichen Karten des Bundesland Bayerns verzeichnet sind. Und da hab ich was für euch, frisch entdeckt...

Kennt ihr Lidar? Das ist so ein Verfahren mit Laser-Vermessung wo dann Bewuchs usw. aus Landschaftsbildern rausgerechnet wird. Raus kommt der nackte Berg mit allen Hubbeln, Vertiefungen und Knubbeln, genauer als jede andere Online-Karte, sogar einzelne Hügelgräber oder Bombentrichter im Wald lassen sich erkennen. Wird z.B. in der Archäologie verwendet. Voll krass was man da zu sehen bekommt. Die Bayern haben das flächendeckend online gestellt, und zwar in ihrem Geoportal Bayernatlas, und zwar in einer sehr guten Auflösung für ganz Bayern. (Hessen z.B. auch, aber nicht so hochauflösend). Darin lassen sich Lidar-Daten mit Vekordaten von Straßen, Wegen und allem möglichen verknüpfen. Für den Hahnenkamm bedeutet das, dass es, wenn man es richtig einstellt alle offiziellen Wege anzeigt, und dass man darin die Spuren der Trails, evtl. historischer Wege und vieles weitere sehen kann. Schaut euch das mal an: https://geoportal.bayern.de/bayerna...ers_visibility=false,true,true,true,true,true

Was bayern da online gestellt hat, ist so genau, dass man am Hanhenkamm auf der Nordwestseite sogar erkennen kann, wo Baumerntemaschinen oder Traktoren einst durchs Holz gefahren sind, schaut mal rechts und links des "Fränkischen Marienwegs". Natürlich könnte man das auch nutzen, um historische Wege zu entdecken, die durch die Mountainbiker wiederbelebt wurden...?


----------



## LDSign (19. September 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Kennt ihr Lidar? Das ist so ein Verfahren mit Laser-Vermessung wo dann Bewuchs usw. aus Landschaftsbildern rausgerechnet wird. Raus kommt der nackte Berg mit allen Hubbeln, Vertiefungen und Knubbeln, genauer als jede andere Online-Karte, sogar einzelne Hügelgräber oder Bombentrichter im Wald lassen sich erkennen. Wird z.B. in der Archäologie verwendet. Voll krass was man da zu sehen bekommt. Die Bayern haben das flächendeckend online gestellt, und zwar in ihrem Geoportal Bayernatlas, und zwar in einer sehr guten Auflösung für ganz Bayern. (Hessen z.B. auch, aber nicht so hochauflösend). Darin lassen sich Lidar-Daten mit Vekordaten von Straßen, Wegen und allem möglichen verknüpfen. Für den Hahnenkamm bedeutet das, dass es, wenn man es richtig einstellt alle offiziellen Wege anzeigt, und dass man darin die Spuren der Trails, evtl. historischer Wege und vieles weitere sehen kann. Schaut euch das mal an: https://geoportal.bayern.de/bayerna...ers_visibility=false,true,true,true,true,true



Das ist der Hammer! Mir bisher völlig unbekannt...


----------



## mw.dd (19. September 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Der Waldbesitzer bestimmt und darf, alle andere dürfen nur das was der Waldbesitzer erlaubt. Das ist wie in deinem Garten, da dürfen deine Nachbarn auch nicht einfach so ohne Absprache mir dir eine Kinderschaukel dir vor deine Terrassentür stellen und dein Tomatenbeet durch einen Sandkasten ersetzen.


Ich geb's auf; das wird mir jetzt zu blöd.
Bei @robbi_n und allen anderen ist es denke ich angekommen, bei Dir ist es wohl zwecklos.


----------



## hawiro (25. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich geb's auf; das wird mir jetzt zu blöd.


Klar, weil Du deine Argumente in keiner Weise belegen kannst. Ständige Wiederholung macht sie halt nicht richtiger.


----------



## mw.dd (25. September 2018)

hawiro schrieb:


> Klar, weil Du deine Argumente in keiner Weise belegen kannst.


Ich empfehle Dir, sinnerfassendes Lesen zu üben.
Danach bitte den verlinkten Thread zur Rechtslage in Bayern durcharbeiten.


----------



## hawiro (25. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Dir, sinnerfassendes Lesen zu üben.


Dann geh mal mit gutem Beispiel voran. Offensichtlich hast Du den von dir empfohlenen Thread nicht richtig gelesen.


mw.dd schrieb:


> Danach bitte den verlinkten Thread zur Rechtslage in Bayern durcharbeiten.


Ich habe mich, da ich schon oft am Hahnenkamm gefahren bin & dort auch weiter fahren will, mit der Rechtslage befasst. Die Aussagen in dem von dir erwähnten Thread geben das, was Du behauptest, in keiner Weise her.


----------



## mw.dd (25. September 2018)

hawiro schrieb:


> Die Aussagen in dem von dir erwähnten Thread geben das, was Du behauptest, in keiner Weise her.


Äh... doch.


----------



## hawiro (25. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Äh... doch.


Du kannst gerne in deiner Filterblase bleiben. Die Realität ist eine andere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (25. September 2018)

hawiro schrieb:


> Die Realität ist eine andere.


Da es nur eine Realität gibt, kann das nicht sein.
Und das Du vom Wort "Filterblase" schon gehört hast ist toll, allerdings solltest Du es nur bei passenden Gelegenheiten anwenden.


hawiro schrieb:


> was Du behauptest


Was behaupte ich denn?


----------



## hawiro (25. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Da es nur eine Realität gibt, kann das nicht sein.
> Und das Du vom Wort "Filterblase" schon gehört hast ist toll, allerdings solltest Du es nur bei passenden Gelegenheiten anwenden.


Die Gelegenheit ist passend, denn...


mw.dd schrieb:


> Was behaupte ich denn?


Du behauptest, dass die Sperrung einiger Wege auf dem HK illegal sei und beziehst dich dabei immer wieder auf die Ausführungen von Sun_on_Tour. Deswegen Filterblase, weil Du gewisse Argumente bzw. Fakten schlicht nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen willst.

Die Ausführungen sind zwar in sich völlig richtig, deine Interpretation ist aber leider falsch. Sun_on_Tour geht nämlich mit keinem Wort auf Wege ein, die irgendwer in den Wald gebaut, gebuddelt oder was auch immer hat. Der Punkt ist, dass der Eigentümer des Waldes solche Aktivitäten nicht dulden muss und den Weg daher sperren und auch entfernen darf. Ich weiß nicht, wann Du das letzte Mal am HK gefahren bist, aber es ist definitiv so, dass diverse von diesen "Wegen" nicht vom Waldbesitzer angelegt wurden. Ist für uns als Biker (und ich gebe zu, dass ich einige dieser Wege auch schon gefahren bin) doof, ist aber so. Und so lange Du das nicht zur Kenntnis nimmst, drehst Du dich argumentativ im Kreis. In deiner Blase halt.

Merke: nur weil ein Weg augenscheinlich da ist, heisst das noch nicht, dass das auch ein Weg im Sinne des Bayerischen Naturschutz-Gesetzes usw. ist und daher befahren werden darf.


----------



## mw.dd (25. September 2018)

hawiro schrieb:


> dass die Sperrung einiger Wege auf dem HK illegal sei


Wenn da ein Weg ist:


> Im Kommentar Engelhardt heißt es in RdNr. 3 zu Art. 28_:_
> _Auf den Zustand des Wegs kommt es nicht an. Ein Weg muss nicht unbedingt ein_
> _Durchgangsweg sein, auch eine „Sackgasse“ fällt darunter. Wege sind auch Pfade,_
> _Steige, Alpenvereinswege und dgl. Hinsichtlich der Eigenschaft als Weg oder Pfad_
> ...


Das


hawiro schrieb:


> aber es ist definitiv so, dass diverse von diesen "Wegen" nicht vom Waldbesitzer angelegt wurden.


ist also irrelevant. Die Einschränkung "mit Zustimmung des Grundbesitzers entstanden" gibt es nur im hessischen Waldgesetz und auch da erst seit kurzem.

Voraussetzung für die Sperrung:


> Auf der anderen Seite steht es dem Eigentümer frei, Wege zum Schutze seines Eigentums gemäß Art. 27 Abs. 3 Satz 1 BayNatSchG unter den materiellen Voraussetzungen des Art. 33 BayNatSchG und nach Anzeige bei der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde gemäß Art. 34 Abs. 1 Satz 2 BayNatSchG für die Nutzung durch die Allgemeinheit zu sperren oder eine Sperrung für bestimmte Erholungsformen gemäß Art. 31 Abs. 1 BayNatSchG bei der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde zu beantragen. In beiden Fällen stellt letztlich die Untere Naturschutzbehörde fest, ob die Voraussetzungen für eine Sperrung vorliegen. Bei verfassungskonformer Verwendung des Begriff "geeignete Wege", obliegt daher der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde in den amtlichen Verfahren nach Art. 31 und 34 BayNatSchG die Beurteilung der Ungeeignetheit eines Weges.
> 
> Für die Radfahrer in Bayern bedeutet das, dass sie das tun können, was sie immer schon getan haben. Seit jeher radelt man in Bayern gesetzeskonform, natur-, gemein- und eigentümerverträglich auf allem was nach Weg aussieht und nicht korrekt gesperrt ist.


Geht natürlich nur, wenn da auch ein Weg ist 


hawiro schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, dass der Eigentümer des Waldes solche Aktivitäten nicht dulden muss und den Weg... entfernen darf.


Das habe ich nie in Frage gestellt.


----------



## Bejak (25. September 2018)

Nein, ist nicht irreleevant. Und das nicht jeder überall dort Wege bauen kann, ergibt sich schlicht schon aus dem Wort "Eigentum", das benötigt keine zusätzliche Erklärung.

Du nagelst sicherlich auch nicht an deinen Garten ein Schild "Wege bauen verboten" hin, weil das selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## hawiro (25. September 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Nein, ist nicht irreleevant. Und das nicht jeder überall dort Wege bauen kann, ergibt sich schlicht schon aus dem Wort "Eigentum", das benötigt keine zusätzliche Erklärung.
> 
> Du nagelst sicherlich auch nicht an deinen Garten ein Schild "Wege bauen verboten" hin, weil das selbstverständlich ist.


Danke. Ich wollte den mw aus dd gerade bitten, dass er mir mal den Gesetzestext zeigen soll, in dem steht, dass die Eigentümer der betreffenden Waldstücke enteignet wurden, aber dein Beitrag sagt letztlich dasselbe.


----------



## mw.dd (26. September 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> an deinen Garten


Das der dumme Vergleich zwischen einem Garten und Wald selbst von MTBikern verwendet wird, entsetzt mich immer wieder. Gibt es in Deinem Garten etwa ein Betretungsrecht für Dritte?


hawiro schrieb:


> dass die Eigentümer der betreffenden Waldstücke enteignet wurden


Wer behauptet das?


----------



## bonusheft (26. September 2018)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum man sich mit den Vergleichen zwischen Wald und Garten die Aussagen/Wünsche mancher Waldbesitzer zu eigen macht.

Gäbe es keinen Unterschied zwischen Wald und Garten, dürfte niemand in den Wald ohne Einverständnis der Eigentümer - keine Wanderer, keine Jogger, keine Reiter, keine Jäger und natürlich auch keine Biker. Alleine das zeigt doch, dass der Vergleich Wald vs. Garten falsch ist. Der Waldbesitzer muss deutlich mehr "ertragen", als ein Gartenbesitzer.

Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass im Wald alles erlaubt ist. Einfach einen neuen Weg anzulegen, dürfte wohl auch in Bayern nicht erlaubt sein. Die Details sind in den verschieden Waldgesetzen geregelt und in den einzelnen Ländern verschieden.


----------



## mw.dd (26. September 2018)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Einfach einen neuen Weg anzulegen, dürfte wohl auch in Bayern nicht erlaubt sein.


Natürlich nicht; dass behauptet aber auch niemand.


----------



## Baitman (26. September 2018)

bonusheft schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, warum man sich mit den Vergleichen zwischen Wald und Garten die Aussagen/Wünsche mancher Waldbesitzer zu eigen macht.
> 
> Gäbe es keinen Unterschied zwischen Wald und Garten, dürfte niemand in den Wald ohne Einverständnis der Eigentümer - keine Wanderer, keine Jogger, keine Reiter, keine Jäger und natürlich auch keine Biker. Alleine das zeigt doch, dass der Vergleich Wald vs. Garten falsch ist. Der Waldbesitzer muss deutlich mehr "ertragen", als ein Gartenbesitzer.
> 
> Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass im Wald alles erlaubt ist. Einfach einen neuen Weg anzulegen, dürfte wohl auch in Bayern nicht erlaubt sein. Die Details sind in den verschieden Waldgesetzen geregelt und in den einzelnen Ländern verschieden.




Das ist logisch, aber es geht ja darum:

Der Waldbesitzer hat Wege gesperrt die zu 95% illegal von Bikern gebuddelt und angelegt wurden. Offizielle Wanderwege wurden nicht gesperrt, (ausser das kurze Stück hinterm Gasthof).

mw.dd ist der Meinung das der Waldbesitzer das nicht darf und argumentiert das in #230.

Der Rest ist der Auffassung das der Waldbesitzer Rechtens handelt, aus diversen  Begründungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonusheft (26. September 2018)

Dazu, wie es am Hahnenkamm rechtlich aussieht, kann ich nichts sagen. Ich war auch schon viel zu lange nicht mehr dort. 

Mir geht es darum, dass diese Vergleiche zwischen Wald- und Gartengrundstück falsch und sinnlos sind. Aber leider werden solche Parallelen immer wieder gezogen.


----------



## mw.dd (26. September 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> mw.dd ist der Meinung das der Waldbesitzer das nicht darf



Ich ergänze: Das Sperrschild ist eindeutig der STVO entlehnt und sperrt nicht den "Weg", sondern diesen nur für Radfahrer. Die Voraussetzungen, unter denen das geht sind ebenfalls in #230 erwähnt.


----------



## Bejak (26. September 2018)

Ei, dann diskutier doch net, und bretter da runter, bis die Grünen kommen. Entweder hast du recht, oder net, werste dann sehn.

Du machst es dann zwar denjenigen, die über 5 offizielle Trails verhandeln, schwerer, aber egal, hauptsache du bretterst da runter, wo ein Wille ist. Alles andere ist egal.


----------



## hawiro (26. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht; dass behauptet aber auch niemand.


Doch. Du behauptest das. Und folgerst daraus, dass der Waldbesitzer den Weg nicht sperren darf, wenn er erstmal da ist.

Und der Text, den Du als


mw.dd schrieb:


> Voraussetzung für die Sperrung:


zitierst, hat nichts mit einer gesetzlichen Regelung zu tun. Das ist ein Kommentar zu einem Gesetz. So ein Kommentar besagt erst mal gar nichts, ausser dass derjenige, der das Gewäsch den Text verfasst hat, damit eine (seine) Meinung zum besten gegeben hat, wie das Gesetz eventuell ausgelegt werden könnte. Das hat keinerlei rechtliche Relevanz.


----------



## mw.dd (27. September 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Alles andere ist egal.


Eben nicht.


hawiro schrieb:


> Doch. Du behauptest das. Und folgerst daraus, dass der Waldbesitzer den Weg nicht sperren darf, wenn er erstmal da ist.


Nein; und nein. Du darfst gerne aus meinen Beiträgen zitieren, wenn Du entsprechende Behauptungen findest.


hawiro schrieb:


> hat nichts mit einer gesetzlichen Regelung zu tun


Doch. 
Es steht Dir übrigens frei, einen Kommentar zu verfassen der mit Bezug auf die relevanten gesetzlichen Regelungen etwas anderes aussagt.


hawiro schrieb:


> Das hat keinerlei rechtliche Relevanz.


Aber die dämlichen Vergleiche mit dem Garten und Dein Gesülze von "Enteignung" haben das?

Das mit dem sinnerfassenden Lesen klappt offensichtlich noch nicht; bitte weiterüben.


----------



## Baitman (27. September 2018)

Langsam mutiert das zur Kindergartengruppe. Wir sollten ein Bier oben am Kamm trinken!

Wie schon zig mal geschrieben:
Es ist besser das rechtliche erstmal auszuklammern und zu schauen was bei den Verhandlungen zwischen den Parteien rauskommt.

Stattdessen wird sich hier rechthaberisch in Gesetzeslücken verloren. Das bringt uns jetzt nicht weiter. Spart euch die Energie auf falls sich alles zum Guten wendet und Trails angelegt werden müssen.
Die Weichen sind gestellt, mal sehen wie weit der AMC kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawiro (27. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Doch.


Nein. Mach' dich bitte mal schlau, welche rechtliche Bindung so ein Kommentar hat (nämlich gar keine), dann diskutieren wir hier weiter. Bis dahin kannst Du dir dein irrelevantes Geschreibsel sparen.


----------



## mw.dd (27. September 2018)

hawiro schrieb:


> dann diskutieren wir hier weiter


Voraussetzung für eine Diskussion wäre das Du überhaupt mal was schreibst, das einer sachgerechten Argumentation wenigstens nahe kommt. Außer Angriffen gegen mich kann ich da bisher nichts finden - und ja, ich habe gesucht.


hawiro schrieb:


> Bis dahin kannst Du dir dein irrelevantes Geschreibsel sparen.


Wer im Glashaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## hawiro (30. September 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Voraussetzung für eine Diskussion wäre das Du überhaupt mal was schreibst, das einer sachgerechten Argumentation wenigstens nahe kommt. Außer Angriffen gegen mich kann ich da bisher nichts finden - und ja, ich habe gesucht.


Dann solltest Du mal Lesen lernen. Mehrere Diskussionsteilnehmer (incl. mir) haben dir mehrfach erklärt, warum deine Argumentation sachlich und rechtlich falsch ist. Der Grundstückseigentümer muss illegal gebaute Trails nicht dulden und darf sie daher sperren.

Deine ständige Wiederholung rechtlich irrelevanter Beiträge hier aus dem Forum macht deine Aussagen nicht richtig.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Oktober 2018)

hawiro schrieb:


> Mehrere Diskussionsteilnehmer (incl. mir) haben dir mehrfach erklärt, warum deine Argumentation sachlich und rechtlich falsch ist.


Du darfst diese Behauptung - insbesondere was sachdienliche Beiträge deinerseits betrifft - hier gern mit Links belegen.


----------



## hawiro (1. Oktober 2018)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Du darfst diese Behauptung - insbesondere was sachdienliche Beiträge deinerseits betrifft - hier gern mit Links belegen.


Wenn jemand seine Behauptung belegen musst, dann bist Du das. Du konnstest bisher noch keinen Gesetzestext oder ein Gerichtsurteil vorweisen, mit dem sich deine Meinung belegen ließe, dass ein Grundstücksbesitzer illegal gebaute Trails dulden muss. Offensichtlich ist deine Meinung aber so gefestigt, dass dich Tatsachen nur verwirren.


----------



## mw.dd (1. Oktober 2018)

hawiro schrieb:


> mit dem sich deine Meinung belegen ließe


Das ist nicht meine Meinung.
Wann bist Du denn mit dem Lesen und Verstehen soweit, dass eine sinnvolle Diskussion möglich wird?


----------



## Baitman (1. Oktober 2018)

Es nervt...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Oktober 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Es nervt...


Och ich freu mich jeden Tag über neue Posts


----------



## fliege1 (3. Oktober 2018)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Och ich freu mich jeden Tag über neue Posts


Dürfen Wege nur mit Zustimmung des Eigentümers angelegt werden? Nur mit ja oder nein antworten.


----------



## robbi_n (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

Am Hahnenkamm finden aktuell notwendige Forstarbeiten statt, stellenweise kommt es dadurch auch zu blockierungen. Bitte respektiert diese Arbeiten und unternehmt nichts unüberlegtes was zu Problemen führen könnte. 
Wir sind dran und arbeiten nachwievor an einvernehmlichen Lösungen, auch für den Übergang.

Danke

Robbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (24. Oktober 2018)

Aktuelle Meldung vom AMC:

_Aus gegebenem Anlass: Es ist scheinbar das Gerücht im Umlauf, dass der Forst alle Wege gesperrt hätte und die auch zulegen würde. Dem ist nicht so.
Es dürfen grundsätzlich alle Wege und Trails, (z.B. Wanderwege)an denen kein Verbotsschild steht und/oder die markiert sind bzw. in topographischen Karten zu finden sind, gefahren werden (die nötige Vorsicht vorausgestzt natürlich, Fußgänger haben immer Vorrang). Wenn hier irgendwelche Stöckchenleger am Werk sind, sind das höchstwahrscheinlich Trittbrettfahrer, NICHT der Forst. Allerdings werden wohl die gesperrten Strecken (wie angekündigt) zugelegt. Forstarbeiten, die zu dieser Jahreszeit anstehen, sollten bitte nicht überbewertet werden._


_*Bitte teilen und weitersagen! Unwahrheiten und Gerüchte verbreiten sich leider sehr schnell.*_


----------



## robbi_n (30. November 2018)

zur Info an alle:

Diesen Samstag 1.12.2018 findet am Hahnenkamm eine Treibjagd statt.Zeitraum zwischen 8.00 und vorraussichtlich 15.00 Uhr. Es ist im gesamten Gebiet mit Absperrungen und Einschränkungen zu rechnen. Es macht denke ich Sinn im entsprechenden Zeitraum die Gegend zu meiden.
Solltet ihr doch dort unterwegs sein bringt bitte den nötigen Respekt mit.

Danke

Robbi


----------



## robbi_n (19. Januar 2019)

Hi,

Am sogenannten 3Wege-Trail, bzw Speichenbachtrail finden aktuell grössere Forstarbeiten statt. Ich denke es macht Sinn diesen Trail zu meiden oder zumindest sollte man bereit sein mit Einschränkungen zu rechnen. Bitte den Bediensteten mit dem nötigen Respekt gegenübertreten.

Sobald die Arbeiten beendet sind versuchen wir diesen Weg wieder fahrbar zu machen.



Ansonsten sind wir aktuell an weiteren Abstimmungsarbeiten dran, es läuft einiges im Hintergrund aber es braucht eben alles etwas Zeit.


----------



## aeronautic (22. Januar 2019)

Garnicht speziell zum Hahnenkamm, aber passend zum Thema:
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...uchs-entwickelt-sich-zum-Problem-4282880.html


----------



## jofland (17. Februar 2019)

Am Bettelmannpfad haben die Waldarbeiter gewütet. Der 3. Abschnitt (von 4) ist mit Asthaufen zugeworfen. Der Pfad ist vom Harvester umgepfügt und nicht mehr zu erkennen.


----------



## bobbycar (17. Februar 2019)

jofland schrieb:


> Am Bettelmannpfad haben die Waldarbeiter gewütet. Der 3. Abschnitt (von 4) ist mit Asthaufen zugeworfen. Der Pfad ist vom Harvester umgepfügt und nicht mehr zu erkennen.


----------



## Mtb Ede (24. Februar 2019)

Die neue Saison steht vor der Tür!  Wie sollen wir uns am HK verhalten ?

Gibt es schon einen Zeitplan, wann das modular aufgebaute MTB-Trailnetz aus beschilderten Rundstrecken entstehen soll ?


----------



## robbi_n (11. März 2019)

Hi,

also es gibt einen Zeitplan, immer mal wieder neu. Die ganze Sache ist leider, wie erwartet, sehr kompliziert und von vielen Faktoren abhängig. Ich sehe die ganze Sache und deren Entwicklung nachwievor Positiv.

In den letzten Wochen haben wieder einige Begehungen und diverse Treffen stattgefunden. Es gibt Alternativen und diverse Korridore die genutzt werden dürften. Hier müssen wir schauen was wir daraus machen können. 

Aber zuerst gilt es den Trägervertrag definitiv zu unterzeichnen und das ist aktuell immer noch in Prüfung. Bis dahin muss man Füsse stillhalten.

Wenn das Safe ist wird es weiter gehen die Korridore genauer festzulegen. Für 2 Trails gibt es sehr konkrete Planungen die wenn möglich so zeitnah als möglich umgesetzt werden sollen ( d.h. noch zu dieser Saison ) und auch müssen. Aber das muss dann alles erst durch die UNB ( Untere Naturschutzbehörde ) amtlich freigegeben werden, und da haben wir halt so gar keinen Einfluss drauf.

Wir haben aber nicht nur Gespräche mit der Stadt Alzenau, die Gemeinde Mömbris ist auch mit im Boot und steht der Sache positiv gegenüber.

Die Zusammenarbeit zwischen "uns" und dem Forst steht aber nachwievor nicht still. Wir sind auch nicht immer einer Meinung und es müssen auch logischerweise Kompromisse eingegangen werden. Am Ende zählt aber der legale Erfolg und auf den müssen wir stückchenweise hinarbeiten.

Wie man sich aktuell verhalten soll kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich denke das muss aktuell leider jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich persönlich würde aber nachwievor mit zugelegten Strecken rechnen. Das der Forst (oder "wir") offiziell nichts freigeben oder dulden kann sollte denke ich auch klar sein. Sollte man aber auf jemanden treffen so wird es wohl möglich sein vernünftig über die aktuelle Problematik zu diskutieren und darauf zu verweisen das eine Lösung in Arbeit ist. 

Rücksicht ist selbstverständlich.

Ich werde weiter berichten.


----------



## Mtb Ede (11. März 2019)

Vielen Dank ,für die ausführlichen Infos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (18. März 2019)

Bettelmann ist trotz der doch weitreichenden Forstarbeiten mit kleineren Einschränkungen ( leicht geänderte Line und ein kleiner neu entstandener Sprung ) seit gestern wieder durchgehend befahrbar. 

3WegeTrail, bzw Kälberauer hab ich keine genauen Infos wie es dort aktuell ausschaut.

Generell liegt wegen des Sturmes noch einiges im Wald rum.


----------



## Hüby (18. März 2019)

die sind ok bis auf bisl SturmÄste hir und da ma..


----------



## nikl69 (27. April 2019)

Gibts hier eigentlich was aktuelles? Ich war die Woche oben und habe bemerkt dass ein Schild, das hinterm Haus, weg war, dafür steht es an einem anderen Trail, am letzten Teil des secret?!? 
Von Bad Orb gibt es eine neue Strecke die den Kamm mit einschließt, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob Trails mit drin sind und am Buchberg gibts jetzt auch ne offizielle Strecke, sogar die Birkenhainer mit drin und einige Trails die zum Spessartbogen gehören....


----------



## robbi_n (8. Mai 2019)

Mahlzeit;

Gestern war Stadtratssitzung in Alzenau. Hier wurde das Trailprojekt vom Forst und der Arbeitsgruppe vorgestellt und auf dessen Notwendigkeit hingewiesen. Es wurde einstimmig zugestimmt. Das war also ein weiterer grosser Schritt.

In den letzten Wochen wurde intensiv am Trägervertrag gewerkelt, getüftelt und umformuliert so das es irgendwie für alle Parteien passt. Dieser ist nun Unterschriftsreif und sollte in den nächsten Tagen erledigt sein. Sobald das erfolgt ist muss die UNB ihre Zustimmung geben, so hoffentlich mit keinen oder nur geringen Einschränkungen.

Unsererseits wird in den nächsten Tagen eine Webseite online gehen um öffentlich so gut als möglich zu informieren. Auch ist die ein oder andere Infoveranstaltung geplant um alles aus erster Hand zu berichten, und vor allem um Mithelfer zu mobilisieren, denn wenn das Projekt losgeht werden wir paar Leutchen das nicht alleine schaffen.
Was wir aber schon gemacht haben, bzw machen mussten: Es stehen die groben Korridore für die legalen Trails fest. So wird es in jedem Jagdrevier einen Trail geben ( auch um jeden Jagdpächter gleichermassen zu belasten ), die Gespräche und Vororttermine mit den jeweils beteiligten Pächtern haben in den letzten Wochen teils mehrmals stattgefunden und auch einiges an Zeit geraubt.

Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.

Robbi


----------



## LDSign (8. Mai 2019)

Hey Robbi

Sehr geil! Danke für die Info 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## lattu82 (10. Mai 2019)

Moin, das sind ja mal gute Nachrichten.
Man muss einfach mal sagen, Danke für die Mühe und Zeit die ihr euch nehmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo_ab (11. Mai 2019)

Heute ist in der lokalen Boulevardpresse zu lesen, dass der Stadtrat heute über MTB Strecken entscheiden würde. Keine Ahnung, ob tatsächlich noch mal was entschieden wird, oder ob es nur eine zeitverzögert Meldung ist. 
https://primavera24.de/neue-bike-streckenin-alzenau/


----------



## robbi_n (11. Mai 2019)

Das war heute die Waldbegehung. Dort haben wir vor Ort dem Stadtrat und anderen Beteiligten das Projekt vor Ort gezeigt und noch einmal  vorgestellt. 

Die Entscheidung ist aber fix. Geht jetzt zur UNB, und dann sehen was die entscheiden, bzw über welchen Umfang. Geplant sind 6 genehmigte Trails ( 5 am Kamm, 1 am Weinberg ) in verschieden Richtungen und Schwierigkeitsgraden. 




jojo_ab schrieb:


> Heute ist in der lokalen Boulevardpresse zu lesen, dass der Stadtrat heute über MTB Strecken entscheiden würde. Keine Ahnung, ob tatsächlich noch mal was entschieden wird, oder ob es nur eine zeitverzögert Meldung ist.
> https://primavera24.de/neue-bike-streckenin-alzenau/


----------



## Affekopp (12. Mai 2019)

Lange hat es gedauert. 

Aber was lange währt wird endlich gut  

Schade das sich der Kreis Aschaffenburg so beim Thema MTB Trails blamiert und einfach nichts auf die Kette bringt. Das lässt sich auch nicht mehr mit fehlendem Engagement eines Bike Vereins kaschieren. Das muss langsam aus Eigeninteresse auch von Stadt- und Landrat initiativ gefördert werden. 

Die anderen Gemeinden (Miltenberg, Lohr/Frammersbach und nun Alzenau) sind hier schon wesentlich weiter.


----------



## Baitman (13. Mai 2019)

Wobei von Alzenau eigentlich auch nichts aus Eigeninteresse kam. Das Eigeninteresse war durch die Verbote zunächst nur restriktiver Art  uns gegenüber. Nur durch die kleine Gruppe von Bikern vor Ort die seit Herbst jede Woche im Schnitt zwei Termine mit den Interessengruppen und Behörden hatten ist es zu verdanken das wir, anstatt von Verboten aller Trails die nicht auf Wanderkarten verzeichnet sind, nun ein Trailnetz erhalten werden.
Sofern die UNB zustimmt, wovon aber auszugehen ist, da nun wirklich alle Interessengruppen grünes Licht gegeben haben.
Soviel Hüte habe ich gar nicht die ich vor diesem Engagement ziehen möchte.

Leider entsprechen die neuen Korridore der Trails nicht denen der derzeitigen Trails. Das heißt alle Trails müssen neu angelegt werden. Und das kann diese kleine Gruppe vor Ort nicht leisten. Natürlich wäre es einfacher gewesen die vorhandenen Trails  zu Offiziellen zu machen, das geht aber aus vielerlei Gründen nicht. Eine der Gründe ist natürlich das es sich um Wildrückzugsgebiete handelt, ein Anderer ist z.B. das die "Bombenkrater" keine sind, sondern darunter eine Burg verborgen ist und  sich die Stadt offen halten möchte diese vielleicht mal auszubuddeln. Aber keine Sorge, die Korridore sind nicht so gelegt das sie uninteressant durch Wiesen führen...

Die Vorarbeit ist geleistet, zu gegebener Zeit liegt es an jedem Biker am Kamm wie das umgesetzt wird. Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Unterstützer mit Schippen und Spaten...

Der DAV hat die Trägerschaft übernommen. Für jeden Trail wird dann auch Streckenpate benötigt, der aus Versicherungsgründen mindestens einmal im Monat die Strecke abfährt und Meldung macht.

Anders als zb in Miltenberg wird es keine Rundstrecke geben, sondern 6 Trails die man sich modular zu einer Tour zusammensetzen kann.

Buddelarbeiten, Sperrungen etc werden künftig hier kommuniziert:  https://www.facebook.com/TfdHahnenkamm/

Die Beschilderung orientiert sich an denen in Miltenberg, neben der Beschilderung zur Wegführung werden mehrere Hinweistafeln errichtet. Gelder für die Schilder sind bereits vorhanden. Die Trails werden in Schwierigkeitsstufen mit Ampelfarben kategorisiert.

Es werden Flyer verteilt und es werden mehrere Infoveranstaltungen vor Ort stattfinden.

Die Trails werden sich alle am Wald orientieren, dh. sie werden natürlich verlaufen, ohne Verwendung von Fremdmaterial.


----------



## Bejak (13. Mai 2019)

Es sind sogar zwei Burgen...

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Randenburg_(Spessart)
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vergessene_Burg

Die liegen nah beieinander, durch ein kleines Tal getrennt.

https://geoportal.bayern.de/bayernatlas/?topic=ba&lang=de&bgLayer=atkis&zoom=12&w=100+%&h=440&E=506565.21&N=5547207.40&catalogNodes=122,11,12&layers=KML||https://geoportal.bayern.de/ba-backend/proxy/vector?url=https%3A%2F%2Fgeoportal.bayern.de%2Fba-backend%2Fproxy%2Fvector%3Furl%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fwww.geodaten.bayern.de%252Fdownload%252Fuebersicht_DGM%252FLaserscanningbefliegungen.kml||true,tk_by,luftbild,luftbild_parz,relief_t,labels&layers_visibility=true,false,false,false,true,true

Ich hoffe, der Link funktioniert, sollte dann in Bildmitte sein. Die Randenburg ist die Größere, sieht auf der Lidar-Aufnahme wie eine leicht nach rechts gekippte "8" mit Zeugs drin aus, mit einem Weg der oberhalb diagonal daran vorbei geht und wie ein "Z" wieder unten in dem kleinen Tal endet, vielleicht der historische Burgzugang. Laut OSM geht da ein Trail quer durch. Die "Vergessene Brug" ist darunter rechts als kreisförmiger Ringwall auf der Nachbarkuppe zu sehen. Rechts oberhalb der Randenburg ist noch was rechteckiges mit einem Kreis zu sehen, keine Ahnung was das ist. Der keltische Ringwall auf dem Schanzenkopf südlich der beiden Burgen ist auch gut erkennbar. Was man auch sehr deutlich auf dem gesamten Hahnenkamm sehen kann, sind längst vergessene Wege und die ganzen "geheimen" Trails...

Dass die Statusmeldungen usw. nur über Facebook laufen, finde ich übrigens nicht gut. Nicht jeder macht bei dem Shice mit. Den Status vom Feldberg und Winterstein kann man auch gut hier im Forum verfolgen.


----------



## fuerstfanta (13. Mai 2019)

Ich finds klasse, grosses Dankschön an alle die sich durch den Bürokratieberg gebissen haben. Leider kann ich am 24. nicht zu der Infoveranstaltung kommen, hoffe aber, daß ich auch auf diesem Weg an alle wichtigen Infos komme und mich dann bei Bedarf einbringen kann. 

Grüße Christoph


----------



## Baitman (14. Mai 2019)




----------



## Baitman (14. Mai 2019)

Da sich doch einiges zum positiven entwickelt hat, und es nicht mehr "Schluss mit Lustig" ist, habe ich ein neues Thema eröffnet:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trailcenter-hahnenkamm-hahnenkammtrails.889915/


----------

